# Endlich freier Verklauf von WoW-Accounts!



## Esprit-Chimära (1. Mai 2008)

Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum hat Blizzard immer noch etwas gegen einen Accountverkauf?

Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!), denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.

Blizzard sollte endlich seinen Widerstand gegen einen Accountverkauf aufgeben, das hätte nur Vorteile:

1. Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen);

2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.

Also ich finde es echt albern, dass man beim Accountverkauf jetzt noch Tricks einsetzen muss, damit Blizzard nichts merkt! Denn gemacht wird es sowieso (siehe eBay!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (1. Mai 2008)

So eine Scheiße hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Geh schlafen, Kiddy!


----------



## Móloch (1. Mai 2008)

gaaaaaaaanz schnell close so ein dreck echt mal -.-


----------



## Seromas (1. Mai 2008)

ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Mai 2008)

ohja, hab einen T6 Mage und bin automatisch arbeitslos ... -.-

ich hab mehr als genug zu tun privat und bin stolz auf meinen Char, ich investiere viel Zeit von meinem bissel Freizeit für WoW. Totaler Bullshit was du da schreibst, nur weil du scheinbar deine Chars kaufen/verkaufen möchtest


Und falls es ironisch ist ... nicht lustig, sag ich nur -.-


----------



## iBorg (1. Mai 2008)

und was passiert dan ?
leute zocken nicht mehr zum fun und alles geht mit der zeit den bach runter.


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2008)

Die Argumentation hat ein dickes Logik-Loch: Wenn jemand keine zeit hat einen Char auf 70 zu spielen - woher will er die zeit zum Raiden, für Instanzen oder PvP nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heino27 (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



das dürfte der punkt sein

es ist blizzard spiel und sie wollen damit gewinn machen was logisch ist

wäre es mein spiel würde ich es auch unterbinden


----------



## Undef (1. Mai 2008)

Der Thread ist doch nicht Dein Ernst oder??? 
Ich fasse es nicht...


----------



## Mishua (1. Mai 2008)

wenn die einen char nich auf 70 spieln woher solln die dann wissen, wenn das noobs sind, was die machen sollen/können ? 

/cloze


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. Mai 2008)

> Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!), denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.



Das stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht.


----------



## Whitworth (1. Mai 2008)

Gibt eh schon zuviele 70er die ihre Chars nicht spielen können...


----------



## MacJunkie79 (1. Mai 2008)

bitte /close - "Blizzard unterstützt das Verkaufen von In-Game Artikeln nicht" hieß es neulich. Wieso ist hier immer noch offen?


----------



## DamokIes (1. Mai 2008)

...was zur folge hat, das WoW mit vielen vielen unbedarften Usern, die mal so gar keinen Plan
von ihrem gekauften Char haben,  die Server überschwemmen.
Hurra!


----------



## DoofDilla (1. Mai 2008)

Respekt! ....

.... davor so viele Vorurteile auf einmal zu nennen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> bitte /close - "Blizzard unterstützt das Verkaufen von In-Game Artikeln nicht" hieß es neulich. Wieso ist hier immer noch offen?



Wir haben den Report Button erfolgreich an Schimpansen getestet, arbeiten aber noch an einer Version die von den Forennutzern angenommen wird.

Abgesehn davon: Diskussion ÜBER das Thema ist ok, allerdings sollten die Leute auch was zum Thema beitragen.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Also ich finde es echt albern, dass man beim Accountverkauf jetzt noch Tricks einsetzen muss, damit Blizzard nichts merkt! Denn gemacht wird es sowieso (siehe eBay!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man deine Signatur so betrachtet wird mir gleich einiges klar. Du willst nur selber damit Kohle machen.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!), denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur *Schüler*, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.
> [...]


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh nein!!!!


----------



## Deadwool (1. Mai 2008)

Wer keine Zeit hat sollte nicht WoW spielen. Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen ?
Es gibt so viele andere schöne Spiele auf der Welt, wo Zeit keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Xentos (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.



Wenn ich sowas schon wieder höre.

Hab bei mir in der Gilde auch leute die Arbeiten gehe nund trotzdem top equipt sind.

Erstellen eines Themas bitte nur wenn: Der IQ höher ist als der eines Stuhls!


----------



## Scred (1. Mai 2008)

> Geh schlafen, Kiddy!


 ähm ja ich glaub der mein ts ernst und zu kiddy jetzt ma nix 

und nur weil jemand in t6 rumrennt oder einer anderen guten rüssi is er(oder sie) noch langfe nicht arbeitslos aber du bist es 




> Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



les ich zumindest daraus (sry wenn ich mich irre)

/close


----------



## -dekagepe- (1. Mai 2008)

Xentos schrieb:


> Erstellen eines Themas bitte nur wenn: Der IQ höher ist als der eines Stuhls!



wo er recht hat, da hat er recht! 

einfach mal nicht nachgedacht vom TE, was das für katastrophale folgen ingame hätte...


----------



## Fireman20 (1. Mai 2008)

und ist verklauft ??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (1. Mai 2008)

Wenn man von den Heulbojen hier absieht die vor Neid platzen würde, gibt es einen ganz einfachen Grund:
Blizz würde damit kein bzw. weniger Geld verdienen!

Das MMO-Prinzip ist relativ einfach:
Investiere massiv Zeit und du kannst in der virtuellen Welt der Beste sein.
So lange es diesen Zeitaufwand als Hürde gibt um bester zu sein, können sich einige damit profilieren.

Machst du das ganze aber zu einem fixen Preis bezahlbar - sagen wir so 200-300 Euro für einen 70er -
sinkt das Ansehen für 70er gewaltig und damit das Bestreben der vorhandenen normalen Kundschaft
für eben jenes Spielziel soviel Zeit zu investieren und damit die Monatsabos zu bezahlen 
- womit wir bei Account-Kündigungen ankämen.

Damit würden also die Spielerzahlen massiv sinken -diesen Verlust würde der Verkauf von Accounts
kaum ausgleichen könnnen. Dies kann man auf drei einfachen Punkten stützen:

1.Es gibt nur sehr wenige Leute die 200&#8364; für einen 70er Account direkt bezahlen würden im 
.. Vergleich zu der Masse an Menschen die 12&#8364; im Monat bezahlen können.
   2.Die Käufer hätten keinen Bezug zu ihrem Charakter. Sie würden wahrscheinlich von dem gesteigerten 
.. Anforderunggrad für den Erfolg im Vergleich zum normalen Anfang mit lvl 1 wohl eher abgeschreckt 
.. werden und somit keine Monatsabos auf Dauer zahlen.

2. Die Resonanz in diesem Forum zeigt schon, dass auf einen Acc-Käufer weit mehr Aufhörer  
.. kommen würden 


Somit wäre ein legaler Vertrieb von Accounts seitens Blizzard finanziel vermutlich schädlich.
Da das Unternehmen aber nunmal in erster Linie an Gewinn intressiert ist, wird der Verkauf von
Accounts somit wohl kaum passieren.


----------



## Boomman (1. Mai 2008)

Also es gibt ja (wie glaub ich schon gesagt wurde) echt genug Leute die ihren char net spielen können...was würde dann erst mit den ganzen Ebay acc´s passieren?mit ner 70ger grp durch DM wipen?

Also ich halts für ne scheiß Idee^^

Mfg
Ich


----------



## -dekagepe- (1. Mai 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Machst du das ganze aber zu einem fixen Preis bezahlbar - sagen wir so 200-300 Euro für einen 70er -
> sinkt das Ansehen für 70er gewaltig und damit das Bestreben der vorhandenen normalen Kundschaft
> für eben jenes Spielziel soviel Zeit zu investieren und damit die Monatsabos zu bezahlen
> - womit wir bei Account-Kündigungen ankämen.




genau das meinte ich mit "katastrophalen folgen"...sehr schön geschrieben/erklärt @ vorposter


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (1. Mai 2008)

Weinigstens einen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag hätte ich mir schon gewünscht - naja, war wohl zuviel verlangt in diesem Forum. 



Tikume schrieb:


> Die Argumentation hat ein dickes Logik-Loch: Wenn jemand keine zeit hat einen Char auf 70 zu spielen - woher will er die zeit zum Raiden, für Instanzen oder PvP nehmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch das stimmt so nicht: Nicht jeder will stundenlang raiden oder in Instanzen oder im BG rumhocken. Auch heute gibt es schon genug Spieler, die lieber ihren Reitbär oder ihre epische Rüstung in den Hauptstädten zur Schau tragen wollen. Auch solche Bedürfnisse kann WoW befriedigen und bei einem freien Accountverkauf allen zugänglich gemacht werden. Das wäre nur fair.


----------



## Abakaba (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.



Ich kenne genug Leute, die den Endcontent erleben und trotzdem ein "geregeltes" Leben mit Arbeit und Familie führen. 



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 1. Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen);
> 
> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.
> 
> ...



Also, ich hätte kein gutes Gewissen dabei, jemandem, der keinen Plan von WoW und dem jeweiligen Char hat, nen fix und fertig gestaltetem Char zu verkaufen. Schließlich will das Spielen eines Chars gelernt sein und ich meine, dass man das immer noch am besten lernt, wenn man von vorne anfängt. Und ich finde auch, dass man sich manche Sachen eben selbst "verdienen" muss, jedenfalls würde es mir keinen Spaß machen, alles in den **** geschoben zu bekommen. 
Deine Signatur spricht aber auch Bände. Ich bin im Moment nach Elternzeit auch arbeitslos und ich spiel wirklich gerne WoW, aber als einzige Aufgabe ist das wohl auch eher traurig und auf Dauer sicher nicht befriedigend, wenigstens nicht für mich.


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2008)

Wow so wie es jetzt ist, ist aber auch ein Spiel in dem die meisten eben solo von 1 auf 70 leveln.   So ein 70er wird in Instanzen auch erstmal eine Einspielphase benötigen, auch wenn er eben nicht gekauft ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> ..."2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen." ...



sagt alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es wäre einfach nicht schön wenn es noch mehr deppen geben würde die mit nem 70er und full s3/t6 rumlatschen und immernoch mit der tastatur drehen...

wenn jemand denn sinn dieser aussage nicht versteht, lest den beitrag von Abakaba
(hey bist ja auch auf nera'thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Wink*)


----------



## Kankru (1. Mai 2008)

Und natürlich sollte der Goldverkauf erlaubt werden und die Channels mit Werbung zugespammt werden! Danke!!!
Würde den thread closen...


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab bald meinen 3. 70er und arbeite teils 10 Nächte am Stück...bekleide in meinem Betrieb Managerposition...

@TE: Wurdest du zu hart mit einem harten Gegenstand gehauen, oder was? Was werden hier für Freds eröffnet? Oder gimpst du so viel inGame rum, dass du das logische Denken verlernt hast?


----------



## Vincien (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Auch das stimmt so nicht: Nicht jeder will stundenlang raiden oder in Instanzen oder im BG rumhocken. Auch heute gibt es schon genug Spieler, die lieber ihren Reitbär oder ihre epische Rüstung in den Hauptstädten zur Schau tragen wollen. Auch solche Bedürfnisse kann WoW befriedigen und bei einem freien Accountverkauf allen zugänglich gemacht werden. Das wäre nur fair.



Sich mit den lorbeeren anderer schmücken?
das ist nich fair. das ist einfach nur der neid derer die keine lust haben soviel in dieses spiel zu investieren damit man sowas SELBST schafft.

Ich denke mal das jeder user hier eher stolz drauf wäre etwas selbst geschafft zu haben um sagen zu können "JA. das hab ICH geschafft." statt etwas zu kaufen und zu sagen "guckt mal was ich habe"


----------



## Thedynamike (1. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gewählter Ausdruck. Direkt der Einstieg in deine Argumentation zeugt von Fachkompetenz.



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Warum hat Blizzard immer noch etwas gegen einen Accountverkauf?


Sie verdienen dann weniger.



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!), denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.


Ich wusste bisher noch nicht, dass man ein Zeitlimit hat um seinen Char hochzuspielen. Desweiteren dachte ich, dass jeder Mensch, egal was für einen Knochenjob er hat ein wenig Freizeit zur verfügung hat.



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte endlich seinen Widerstand gegen einen Accountverkauf aufgeben, das hätte nur Vorteile:


Mir Fällt direkt der erste Nachteil ein: Beim Accountkauf kein Verkauf vom WoW btw. BC Key.



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 1. Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen)


Manager sind Arbeitssüchtige, fanatische Menschen mit mangeldem Gefühleswesen. (Nur arbeiten, wollen meist keine Familie, gehen in den Puff und nutzen Frauen aus.)
Man davon abgesehen raidet bei uns ein Arzt mit. Wie schafft der das bloß? Er ist zwar Magier, aber kann deshalb noch lange keine Zeit herbeizaubern.



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.


Ferienjob oder Aushilfsjob? Einen Monat Arbeit aus Aushilfe bringt Brutto mehr als ein WoW-Account mit t6-Char.



Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Also ich finde es echt albern, dass man beim Accountverkauf jetzt noch Tricks einsetzen muss, damit Blizzard nichts merkt! Denn gemacht wird es sowieso (siehe eBay!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage: Wer nichtmal Zeit zum leveln hat... was will derjenige im Endgame?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (1. Mai 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> .. kommen würden
> Somit wäre ein legaler Vertrieb von Accounts seitens Blizzard finanziel vermutlich schädlich.
> Da das Unternehmen aber nunmal in erster Linie an Gewinn intressiert ist, wird der Verkauf von
> Accounts somit wohl kaum passieren.



Seid Ihr blind? Guckt mal rein in ebay, wieviele Accounts da angeboten und auch verkauft werden! 

Das Ganze passiert doch längst, nur Blizzard hat noch was dagegen - aber ist auch hier letztlich genauso ohnmächtig wie bei den chinesischen Goldverkäufern. Man muss es nur geschickt anstellen.

Trotzdem sollte man kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben müssen, deshalb muss Blizzard umdenken. 

Und die, die jetzt rumheulen, weil sie selbst viel Zeit reingesteckt haben: Von denen kündigt garantiert keiner, für die ist WoW schon eine Droge. Deren verbale Kündigungsdrohungen sind genauso ernst zu nehmen wie die Ankündigungen der Fresssüchtigen und Alkoholiker, am "nächsten Montag" mit der Diät bzw. der Asbstinenz anzufangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fledermaus (1. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es auch gar nicht nötig, sich Accounts zu kaufen. Wow bietet auch viele Möglichkeiten für "Casuals" im Spiel Erfolg zu haben. Siehe Abzeichen-System, Arena, Tagesquests um Gold zu bekommen etc.

Und auf 70 zu kommen geht auch, wenn man nur wenig am Tag/in der Woche spielen kann.

Außerdem finde ich das Erarbeiten von Sachen wesentlich spaßiger als die Sachen dann zu besitzen. Der Weg ist das Ziel, der Koffer ist die Reise.

Zudem ist es schlicht und einfach Betrügen. Man verschafft sich durch äußere Mittel Voteile im Spiel, das ist genauso wie Goldkaufen.

MFG Maus


----------



## jeNoova (1. Mai 2008)

Es ist shit..

Wenn das legal wäre würden nur noch voll noobs mit T6 equip rumlaufen.


SCHWACHSINN!


----------



## Mikaster (1. Mai 2008)

@Thedynamike:

 alles richtig was du gesagt hast, aber



Thedynamike schrieb:


> ..."Ferienjob oder Aushilfsjob? Einen Monat Arbeit aus Aushilfe bringt Brutto mehr als ein WoW-Account mit t6-Char" ...



glaubst du, dass jemand wie Esprit-Chimära arbeiten kann?/will?

ein grund warum deutschland untergeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdax (1. Mai 2008)

> Weinigstens einen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag hätte ich mir schon gewünscht - naja, war wohl zuviel verlangt in diesem Forum.



nun ja... mehr als beleidigen und dumme thread zu erstellen kannst du ja wohl nicht.

aber nun mal zum thema: 





> Endlich freier Verklauf von WoW-Accounts!




es wurde schon vieles geschrieben, was zutreffend ist, ich möchte noch eine hinzufügen.

wenn jemand einen char kauft, woher will er dann mit sicherheit wissen, ob dieser nicht nach 2 wochen wieder weg ist?
der verkäufer kann ja einfach bei blizzard angeben, sein acc wurde kompromitiert, und schon ist das dilemma da und das geld für den charkauf flöten.

du rennst hier eine tür ein, die dann nicht mehr geschlossen werden kann. und blizzard wird es nicht so weit kommen lassen, sonst hätten wir bald wieder diablo-verhältnisse, wo nur noch gekaufte chars rumliefen.

greez der dax


----------



## Abakaba (1. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow so wie es jetzt ist, ist aber auch ein Spiel in dem die meisten eben solo von 1 auf 70 leveln.   So ein 70er wird in Instanzen auch erstmal eine Einspielphase benötigen, auch wenn er eben nicht gekauft ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich Dir zum Teil recht. Normalerweise geht man ja aber auch schon recht zeitig in Instanzen, naja, ich versuche es jedenfalls, ist leider in den Low-Level-Inis irgendwie nicht (mehr) so einfach. Und am Ende sind sogar die "normalen" Inis, auch auf heroisch, nicht mit den Raidinis zu vergleichen. Ich erleb grad selbst, wie groß der Unterschied ist.  Ist halt was anderes, ob man in der Dampfkammer oder im Tempel steht. Aber dennoch wird es ein Spieler, der seinen Char von Anfang an hochspielt, leichter haben als einer, der sich nen nett equipten Char von der Stange holt. Ich hab mir mal nen 70er Mage auf nem Testrealm erstellt. Nachdem ich versucht hab, mir meine Skillung zu basteln und die Aktionsleisten zu belegen, hab ich aufgeben. Na gut, ich bin blond und ne Frau und es dauert manchmal n bissi länger, aber das war mir schlicht zu anstrengend. Da level ich lieber mal in Ruhe nen Mage hoch, wenns mir so ist. Das finde ich irgendwie entspannender.


----------



## Mikaster (1. Mai 2008)

Abakaba schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir zum Teil recht. Normalerweise geht man ja aber auch schon recht zeitig in Instanzen, naja, ich versuche es jedenfalls, ist leider in den Low-Level-Inis irgendwie nicht (mehr) so einfach. Und am Ende sind sogar die "normalen" Inis, auch auf heroisch, nicht mit den Raidinis zu vergleichen. Ich erleb grad selbst, wie groß der Unterschied ist.  Ist halt was anderes, ob man in der Dampfkammer oder im Tempel steht. Aber dennoch wird es ein Spieler, der seinen Char von Anfang an hochspielt, leichter haben als einer, der sich nen nett equipten Char von der Stange holt. Ich hab mir mal nen 70er Mage auf nem Testrealm erstellt. Nachdem ich versucht hab, mir meine Skillung zu basteln und die Aktionsleisten zu belegen, hab ich aufgeben. Na gut, ich bin *blond und ne Frau und es dauert manchmal n bissi länger,* aber das war mir schlicht zu anstrengend. Da level ich lieber mal in Ruhe nen Mage hoch, wenns mir so ist. Das finde ich irgendwie entspannender.



xD wenn das mit dem blond un frau stimmt, warum kannst du dann so schön schreiben (rechtschreibung und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

btt: genau das ist die antwort warum man keine accounts kaufen sollte 

/close
das thema ist soweit eig geklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2008)

Darkdax schrieb:


> wenn jemand einen char kauft, woher will er dann mit sicherheit wissen, ob dieser nicht nach 2 wochen wieder weg ist?
> der verkäufer kann ja einfach bei blizzard angeben, sein acc wurde kompromitiert, und schon ist das dilemma da und das geld für den charkauf flöten.



Es gibt Spiele die da einen Service anbieten (natürlich nicht kostenfrei) mit dem man einen Account auf jemand anderen übertragen kann. In dem Fall hat der alte Besitzer auch keine Möglichkeit mehr den zurückzuholen.

Derzeit in Wow ist es aber natürlich so wie Du sagst - jemand der seinen Account kauft geht einfach nur ein unkalkulierbares Risiko ein. Er ist nämlich derjenige der hier keine Rechte hat.


----------



## Abakaba (1. Mai 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> @Thedynamike:
> 
> alles richtig was du gesagt hast, aber
> glaubst du, dass jemand wie Esprit-Chimära arbeiten kann?/will?
> ...




Sry für Doppelpost, aaaaaaaaaaber das geht mir nun doch gar zu sehr gegen den Strich. Ich geb ja zu, dass er den Eindruck erweckt, nicht arbeiten zu wollen, aber das trifft ja nun nicht auf alle Hartz-IV-Empfänger zu. Und ganz gewiss ist es nicht die Schuld der Arbeitslosen, dass es nicht grad rosig aussieht bei uns. Und von Untergang zu sprechen ist wohl auch ganz arge Schwarzmalerei. Manchmal muss man eben erst richtig runterrutschen, um wieder hochzukommen. Aber vielleicht hat ja auch mal jemand Zeit, drüber nachzudenken, wie gut es uns geht im Vergleich zu manch anderen Ländern.

@Mikaster: Ich schreib immer alles erst im Word, dann Rechtschreibprüfung und dann wird gepostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (1. Mai 2008)

bin voll dafür !

was wollt ihr heulsusen, wird doch sowieso schon gemacht und ich will auch mtimachen.

dann bringt das spielen ebndich auch was ein !


----------



## Mikaster (2. Mai 2008)

Abakaba schrieb:


> Sry für Doppelpost, aaaaaaaaaaber das geht mir nun doch gar zu sehr gegen den Strich. Ich geb ja zu, dass er den Eindruck erweckt, nicht arbeiten zu wollen, aber das trifft ja nun nicht auf alle Hartz-IV-Empfänger zu. Und ganz gewiss ist nicht die Schuld der Arbeitslosen, dass es nicht grad rosig aussieht bei uns. Und von Untergang zu sprechen ist wohl auch ganz arge Schwarzmalerei. Manchmal muss man eben erst richtig runterrutschen, um wieder hochzukommen. Aber vielleicht hat ja auch mal jemand Zeit, drüber nachzudenken, wie gut es uns geht im Vergleich zu manch anderen Ländern.



verdammt -_- hab den ironischen tonfall net getroffen (es ist zu spät, tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich meinte damit eigentlich die leute, die in berlin wohnen hartz IV empfänger sind und einfach nicht arbeiten wollen (hab so das gefühl das es ca 70% der einwohner sind, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich diese stadt hasse) 

natürlich gibt es leute die arbeitslos sind und es nicht sein wollen, aber wir können eben froh sein das es in deutschland so etwas wie sozialhilfe und hartz IV gibt


----------



## e2to (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Auch heute gibt es schon genug Spieler, die lieber ihren Reitbär oder ihre epische Rüstung in den Hauptstädten zur Schau tragen wollen. Auch solche Bedürfnisse kann WoW befriedigen und bei einem freien Accountverkauf allen zugänglich gemacht werden. Das wäre nur fair.




Woher nimmst du bitte epic Rüssi? kaufste die auch und freust dich dann drüber wenn in og dich einer anhaut "ey schicket equip"???
geh ma weiter spielen mein kleiner, denn ich glaub für dich ist WoW schon eine Droge...


----------



## Laxera (2. Mai 2008)

bitte nicht flamen -.-

ne zum teil hat er recht, denn ich selbst (schüler, aber im abschlussjahr und dann so hoffe ich student) habe oft kaum zeit während freunde/kollegen schon da und dort den nächsten char anschleifen (zum teil auf mehreren servern um realdowns zu überstehen) und mit denen 4 mal die woche (oder öfter) raiden (ja ich raide auch, aber nur max 3 mal - 2x kara und 1x was anderes) und sich wie die kekse freuen (nicht das ich was gegen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber warum sollte man nicht mit acc's handeln? (ich meine zum teil merkt man zwar wer gekauft hat und wer nicht, aber andererseits gibt es sicher leute die kaufen und dann gute mitglieder in der community sind und keiner merkt was, also WARUM NICHT?

mfg LAX


----------



## St3ck0r (2. Mai 2008)

.... jaja die Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Seid Ihr blind? Guckt mal rein in ebay, wieviele Accounts da angeboten und auch verkauft werden!



Und du glaubst, dass das alles so schön und gut ist? Ebay akzeptiert das keinesfalls, aber bei der Menge an Auktionen die die mittlerweile haben, können die nicht jede unerwünschte Auktion rausfiltern.



> Das Ganze passiert doch längst, nur Blizzard hat noch was dagegen - aber ist auch hier letztlich genauso ohnmächtig wie bei den chinesischen Goldverkäufern. Man muss es nur geschickt anstellen.



Sollte man die Goldverkäufe demnach auch offiziell erlauben? Selten solchen Schwachsinn gehört...



> Trotzdem sollte man kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben müssen, deshalb muss Blizzard umdenken.



Nicht Blizzard muss umdenken, sondern die Spieler, die meinen unbedingt WoW spielen zu müssen, aber keine Zeit dafür aufwenden wollen. Was soll man mit einem Spiel, wenn man nicht in der Lage (oder eher nicht willens) ist, es auch zu spielen?



> Und die, die jetzt rumheulen, weil sie selbst viel Zeit reingesteckt haben: Von denen kündigt garantiert keiner, für die ist WoW schon eine Droge. Deren verbale Kündigungsdrohungen sind genauso ernst zu nehmen wie die Ankündigungen der Fresssüchtigen und Alkoholiker, am "nächsten Montag" mit der Diät bzw. der Asbstinenz anzufangen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar...

Hör mal zu, diese "süchtigen" Leute spielen das Spiel so, wie es gedacht ist. Fang auch mal damit an. Vielleicht erstellst du dann ein paar dämliche Threads weniger und stiftest Leute NICHT mehr zu Dummheiten an, die sie ihren Account kosten könnten.


----------



## Igi_90 (2. Mai 2008)

2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.

kann es sein das du statt "Wir" eher "Wie" schreiben wolltest oder bist du arbeitslos? in dem fall besorg dir nen job und reduzier dein WoW konsum !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jostler (2. Mai 2008)

zum 3. post ich bin ein t6 mage ... naja 1 t6 teil wie toll


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2008)

ach du heilige ..., da isn chinafarmen/lvlbotverkäufer der werbung amchen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (2. Mai 2008)

Gemacht wirds eh aber ist es wirklich verboten?^^

Hinweise: Alle World of Warcraft Items und Charaktere sind das geistige Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf das virtuelle Eigentum der hier gehandelten Gegenstände. Der Käufer zahlt nur für die Zeit und die Arbeit, die aufgewendet wurde, um den oben aufgeführten Spielstand der Charaktere zu erreichen. Der Account, die Charaktere und die Gegenstände selbst bleiben deshalb Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment! Der Käufer stellt zudem den Verkäufer mit dem Kauf dieses Artikels von sämtlichen Ansprüchen seitens Blizzard frei. Darüber hinaus verpflichtet sich der Käufer, unmittelbar nach Erhalt der Login-Daten sämtliche Accountdaten wie e-Mail, Kontodaten, Adresse, usw. zu ändern! Sollte dem Verkäufer durch Versäumnis des Käufers Nachteile entstehen, fallen diese zu Lasten des Käufers. Mit Gebot auf diese Auktion geben sie ihr Einverständnis zu dieser Erklärung. Als Privatperson biete ich keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung an.

Rechtliches: Der Käufer verpflichtet sich, sämtliche Accountdaten Kontodaten, Adresse usw. unverzüglich nach Abwicklung der Auktion zu ändern. Alle Angaben wurden besten Wissen und Gewissen abgegeben! Keine Haftung für Tipp- oder Rechtschreibfehler. Dies ist eine Versteigerung im Sinne §156 BGB. Dies bedeutet, dass der Höchstbietende nach §312d Artikel 4 Absatz 5 BGB (vormalesFernAbsG) kein Rücktrittsrecht genießt. Jeder Bieter erkennt diese Klausel mit Gebotsabgabe an. Ebay – Auktionen sind rechtsgültige Kaufverträge (BGH Urteil 7.11.2001, AZ VII ZR13/01). Als Privatverkäufer übernehme ich keine Gewährleistung nach EU-Recht. Mit der Abgabe eines Gebotes erklären Sie sich ausdrücklich damit einverstanden, auf die ihnen gesetzte zustehende Garantie/ Gewährleistung zu verzichten. Die einjährige Gewährleistung /Garantie bei Gebrauchswaren nach EU-Recht wird hier ausgeschlossen. Fragen zum Produkt stellen Sie bitte vor Abgabe ihres Gebotes.


Das schreiben die da alle hin^^
Aber ich denke schon das es verboten ist weil niemand gibt seinen char namen an.


----------



## Wilbur90 (2. Mai 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> ich meinte damit eigentlich die leute, die in berlin wohnen hartz IV empfänger sind und einfach nicht arbeiten wollen (hab so das gefühl das es ca 70% der einwohner sind, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich diese stadt hasse)



Also ich komme auch aus berlin und muss sagen das es stimmt ,viele leute wollen einfach nicht arbeiten gehen ...auch viele meiner freunde sagen das  ich selber bin 17 jahre alt gehe zZ nicht arbeiten oder zur schule wegen gesundheitlichen problemen allerdings kotzt mich das jetzt schon an wenn ich nichts machen kann und den ganzen tag dumm am wow zocken bin ^^.
Aber die Meinung von vielen leuten die ich kenne oder kennen gelernt habe war halt die " wozu arbeiten gehen Deutschland gibt mir doch eh geld " ... naja ich muss sagen ich habe sehr viele leute kennen gelernt die diese einstellung auch haben und diese leute müssen heute sehen wie sie sich über wasser halten können .

Btt.
Also ich bin zu 100% dagegen ..wenn ich mir heute die spieler so ansehe z.B vor einiger zeit in einer hero ini  wir waren alle im ts  und joa ein shadow priest der bei war fragte  nach den ersten mobs warum er so viele zahlen auf seinem monitor hatte und warum er mana und leben generiert beim zaubern und sowas halt .. 
Und wenn soetwas Legal werden würde dann würden wir immer mehr chars rumrennen sehen die sich permanent im kreis drehen und nur dumm mobs kloppen  .. denn ich glaube diese lvl bots würden dann viel mehr genutzt werden ...

Naja Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (2. Mai 2008)

ja ich geh raiden bis ich full t6 habe,leave dann meine gilde und stell mich in shatt vor die seherbank um 24/7 mein equip zu zeigen...


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dafür, dass Banküberfälle endlich legal werden!

Seid ihr blind, schaut doch mal in die Zeitung, wie oft Banken überfallen werden! Das ist die Realität, also heult nicht rum und legalisiert Banküberfälle!

Dann bekommen Leute, die zu faul sind sich einen richtigen Job zu suchen und nicht zwischen Freizeit und Geldverdienen unterscheiden können auch mal endlich Geld.
...und zwar richtig!

Was soll man sich schon an Regeln und Gesetze halten, man bekommt für normale Jobs viel zu wenig Geld, ich will die dicke Kohle ohne große Anstrengung, also her mit den Banküberfällen!

Und für jeden eine Goldmedaille bei den olympischen Spielen, denn hey, nur Arbeitslose und Schüler können die Zeit zum trainieren für Olympia aufbringen, das ist so so vooolll unfair!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!!!!11111111111einseinselfzwölf


----------



## Gameropa (2. Mai 2008)

alles gut und schön. bin gegen freien verkauf. aber wenn der acc verkauft wird, wird dann der erlös auch dem arbeitsamt oder der arge (hartz 4) als sondereinkommen gemeldet?


----------



## FJKO (2. Mai 2008)

wenn die acc legal verkauft werden können dann können 50% der leute nicht
spielen .....
sind jetzt schon genug


----------



## Kaobaan (2. Mai 2008)

Gott...wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir die Kotze hoch.
Ich versuch sachlich zu bleiben, aber...
Du denkst aber schon noch nach bevor du postest oder? Accountverkauf legalisieren??? Die Millionen ehrliche Spieler vor den Kopf stossen die sich ihre Chars hart erarbeitet haben? Jeglichen Anreiz was zu erreichen im Keim ersticken? Horden von Kiddies mit T6/7/8 rumrennen haben, die keine Ahnung haben wie sie ihren Char zu spielen haben? Die Serverökonomie und die Wirtschaftskreisläufe den Bach runterkippen??????? GEHTS NOCH???? Welche Latte am Zaun fehlt DIR den? Tut mir Leid, aber für sowas hab ich echt Null Verständnis...ganz ehrlich...wundere dich nicht, wenn dich Leute nach diesem Post Ingame anspucken.....Ich glaub ich dreh durch....ich raste aus bei sowas...


----------



## Thalezra (2. Mai 2008)

So viel Freizeit haben Hausfrauen auch wieder nicht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wir haben den Report Button erfolgreich an Schimpansen getestet, arbeiten aber noch an einer Version die von den Forennutzern angenommen wird.



MADE MY DAY!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!), denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.



Das ist einfach nur ein Märchen.

Leute mit mehr Freizeit können mit Sicherheit schneller leveln. Doch auch ich steh im Berufsleben, hab eine Führungsposition inne und hab meinen Char auf 70. Ich kann genauso unter der Woche raiden und Marken farmen wie andere auch - zwar nur einmal die Woche. Doch auch so kommt man an sein Equip.

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit das die ganz "tollen" Items denen vorbehalten sind die da mehr Zeit investieren können oder wollen (mir würde dafür die Motivation fehlen).

Ein bekannter von mir hat letztens auch seinen Account für 500,- EUR los bekommen. Sorry, Leute die soviel Geld und mehr für einen Account ausgeben haben für mich einen an der Waffel. Für 500,- EUR gönn ich mir ein schönes WE oder sonst irgendwas für mich aber doch keine digitalen Daten!


----------



## Deadlift (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 1. Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen);
> 
> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.


Jegliche auf Vernunft basierende Argumentation würde hier eh fehlschlagen darum:

Sorry das klappt leider so nicht, jeder Manager der diese Konten aufkauft würde sie Instant mit höheren Gewinnen wieder bei ebay verzocken.
Oder aber er legt sie in Kindern an und lässt sie im Wert steigern bis er sie mit noch größerem Gewinn an die Leeroys dieser Welt verkaufen kann.
Außerdem würde das Brutto Inlandsprodukt gnadenlos in den Keller rutschen wenn die Arbeitslosen auf einmal was zu tun hätten und das auch noch anrechnen lassen.
Das Arbeitsamt würde CD-Keys in Massen anschaffen müssen, und diese dann entsprechend verteilen und bei der Beratung der lukrativsten Klassen und Equip Sets beraten.

Darüber hinaus wäre es allerdings eine nette Möglichkeit um geistliche in die Reihen der WoW Abonnenten zu integrieren.
Mit dem Jesus Mod werden wahlweise alle Horden oder Allianz Spieler wertlose Heiden und lassen sich durchs auf die Mütze haun konvertieren.
Die Kreuzzug Punkte lassen sich dann gegen das goldene Ende der Nahrungskette eintauschen.

Des weiteren würde dich die Gemeinschaft der Meuchelnden Hausfrauen raiden kommen, wenn sie auf einmal nicht mehr die einzigen sind die den High-End Kontent sehen.
Kann ja nicht sein das so ein Casual Manager Boon mit einem Monatseinkommen von 12k &#8364;, mit einem T6 rumrennt und seinen dringend benötigten E-Penis verlängert.
Oder aber das Schüler auf einmal die Flames im Battleground nicht mehr verstehen weil Grammatik, Interpunktion und Fremdwörter benutzt werden.
(Lol, ROFL Alta Ich mach dich Messer)

Auch nicht vergessen dürfen wir die armen Chinesen, sollen die wieder zu uns kommen und hier noch mehr "Hot Woks" aufmachen nur um zu überleben?
Da bricht ein ganzes Ökosystem zusammen wenn die nicht mehr Ihre Power Leveling Services anbieten dürfen.
Wer soll die nur alle in Chinesen Deutsch Unterrichten?
(Allo China Resauran Eimerservizz gute Taaaag-Einemal die ummer Sehn?)

Ich muss dann jetzt erstmal meinen Job kündigen gehen, denn ich darf ja laut deiner These gar nicht dort sein wo ich grad stehe.
Was bilde ich mir auch ein einfach Karriere zu machen UND einen ordentlichen WoW Account zu besitzen... und ne Freundin mit der ich seit 6 Jahren zusammen bin hab ich auch noch.

Es sind immer so verkommene, lausige Subjekte wie ich die solch grandiose Vordenker wie dich ausbremsen.

Ich fühl mich so schlecht... Tut mir Leid...


ooc:
Wenn der Keller schon flamed, 
Thread -> Kloset 
bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Axxis_ (2. Mai 2008)

BirKenH4ier schrieb:


> du scheiß spasti such dir erst mal arbeit dann reden wir weiter ....


Danke, besser und diplomatischer hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können :-)

Aber noch was zum Thema : Ich habe heute mit meinem kleinen Druiden die T5-Schultern bekommen und bin darauf und auf meine restliche Ausrüstung (3x T4 und sonst Zeug auf dem Niveau) stolz. Nicht das das jetzt was besonders ist, aber ICH (und auch nur durch meine Gilde) habe das erreicht und nicht irgendwo gekauft. Wer mit gekauften T6-Zeug durch Stormwind marschiert und sich toll vorkommt sollte sich schnellstens eine Termin beim Psychiater holen ....

Und jetzt bitte /Close für diesen sinnlosen Treat ....


----------



## joerg080883 (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo ... was willst de machen? die chars botten und dann verkaufen?


----------



## SixNight (2. Mai 2008)

Naja ich würd ma sagen CLOSE!


----------



## mckayser (2. Mai 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass Banküberfälle endlich legal werden!
> 
> Seid ihr blind, schaut doch mal in die Zeitung, wie oft Banken überfallen werden! Das ist die Realität, also heult nicht rum und legalisiert Banküberfälle!
> 
> ...



Auch geil, da vergleicht er nen Banküberfall (Verbrechen) mit nem beschissenen WoW Account, mal im Ernst, ich kack total drauf ob wer nen Acc kauft / verkauft, das ist nen Game für mich und dass da Accs verkauft werden ist nix neues also worüber aufregen?
Wenns Euch ankotzt, spielt nicht mehr. BTW gibt es kein Game, das eine Verbreitung und auch Beliebtheit hat wie wow, nur liest man hier im Buffed Forum praktisch nur geweine und negative Threads. Reißt Euch mal zusammen und genießt das Spiel wieder als das was es ist - ein Spiel.

Greetz, kizzle

P.S.: Bin grundsätzlich auch dafür, dass das Verbot bestehen bleibt, aber daran besteht ja auch kein Zweifel... Also geht doch einfach online und diskutiert nicht so viel wollte ich damit sagen...


----------



## BlueBandit (2. Mai 2008)

Wow... das musste ich mir mehrmals durchlesen. Irgendwie habe ich gehofft, dass das ganze ein arg verspäteter Aprilscherz ist, aber naja...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema
Eigentlich ist alles schon gesagt. Die Einnahmen von Blizz gehen zurück, die Serverwirtschaft geht den Bach runter (Warum Items kaufen / herstellen lassen, wenn einen fix und fertig erstellten Char kaufen kann?)... nix Neues und eigentlich sollte das jedem klar sein. 
Dazu kommt dann noch, dass der Spielspaß enorm drunter leiden würde. Für die anderen, die sich ihren Char mühsam aber legal erspielen und jetzt mit Leuten in eine Ini gehen müssten, die von allem null Peilung haben, aber ich denke auch für die, die sich ihren Char erkauft haben. Immerhin kommt das ja dem berühmten "I-win"-Button gleich.
Ich meine, ich kaufe mir ein Spiel, gebe Monat für Monat Geld aus, nur um gleich das Ziel zu erreichen??? Wo bleibt da der Sinn?
Ich denke auch, dass es so wie es jetzt ist, richtig ist. Der Verkauf von Items und auch Chars sollte auch weiterhin unterbunden werden.



> Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen)


Wer halt nicht die Zeit/Geduld hat, sich einen Char aufzubauen, sollte sich vielleicht nach einem anderen Game umschauen. Ich bin im Einzelhandel tätig. D.h. zwölf Stunden (mit Fahrerei), fünf bis sechs Tage die Woche am arbeiten und habe trotzdem die Zeit für mittlerweile zwei 70'er. Es hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber dafür weiß ich, wie ich meine Chars zu spielen habe, und hatte auch noch Spaß beim leveln.



> Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.


Das ist so auch sicherlich nicht richtig und nicht zu Ende gedacht. Denn sicherlich würden die "Verdienste" dann auch zurückgehen. Ich sage nur "Angebot und Nachfrage". Da wären andere Arbeiten auf jeden Fall sinnvoller und würden mit weniger Aufwand langfristig mehr Geld einbringen. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## mayaku (2. Mai 2008)

mckayser schrieb:


> Auch geil, da vergleicht er nen Banküberfall (Verbrechen) mit nem beschissenen WoW Account, mal im Ernst, ich kack total drauf ob wer nen Acc kauft / verkauft, das ist nen Game für mich und dass da Accs verkauft werden ist nix neues also worüber aufregen?
> Wenns Euch ankotzt, spielt nicht mehr. BTW gibt es kein Game, das eine Verbreitung und auch Beliebtheit hat wie wow, nur liest man hier im Buffed Forum praktisch nur geweine und negative Threads. Reißt Euch mal zusammen und genießt das Spiel wieder als das was es ist - ein Spiel.
> 
> Greetz, kizzle
> ...




...und dass die Spieler keinen Spaß verstehen hat *er* leider vergessen in *seinem* ja tooooottaaaalll ernst gemeinten Post zu erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


...und ja, diskutieren is total doof kkthxbyeblubbbla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (2. Mai 2008)

Gibt sicher auch viele, die eine godmode-Funktion vermissen, um ihre wahre Leistungsfähigkeit zeigen zu können. /ironieaus

Die Argumentation des Thread-Erstellers ist schon erschreckend, aber genau das zeigt, das viele WoW-Spieler den Bezug zur Realität längst verloren haben. 
Eine Psychotherapie könnte da Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Nappian (2. Mai 2008)

Echt sinnlos der Thread, was hat WoW dann noch fürn Sinn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /close (aber ganz schnell) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (2. Mai 2008)

Ähm deine Ansichten finde ich gelinde gesagt unter aller Sau.

Alle Level 70 Chars / Raider als Arbeitslose oder Schüler zu bezeichnen ist ein Vorurteil.

Ich gebe es zu, ich habe als Schüler recht viel Zeit, aber mittlerweile bin ich so weit diese nicht *nur* in World of Warcraft etc. zu investieren sondern auch in andere Dinge. 
Die Virtuelle Welt ist zwar immer noch verlockend, aber ich habe keine Lust (wieder) den Bezug zum RL zu verlieren.

Dass Accounts frei gehandelt werden dürfen ...
Sehe ich zwiespältig ...
Klar, es gibt Leute welche einfach nicht die Zeit aufbringen können wie andere, und dass man diesen ermöglicht einen Highlevel Char zu spielen ist auch gar nicht so dumm.
Nur sollte dass dann nicht käuflich sein wie bei anderen Games mit Item-Shops.
Denn hier haben die Leute den größten Vorteil, welche Geld in das Spiel stecken. Und das ist für mich ein total falsches System, zumindest wenn man nur mit viel Geld wirklich in den High-End Bereich kommt (siehe zB Flyff).



> Die Argumentation des Thread-Erstellers ist schon erschreckend, aber genau das zeigt, das viele WoW-Spieler den Bezug zur Realität längst verloren haben.
> Eine Psychotherapie könnte da Abhilfe schaffen.


Da gibt es doch in den Niederlanden so eine nette PC-Sucht Klinik ...
Da gehört echt so mancher WoW-Spieler hin ...
Nur, das Problem ist, dass diese Leute erstmal von sich aus drauf kommen müssen bzw. es einsehen müssen dass sie den Bezug zu dem wirklichen Leben verloren haben. Denn davor kann man diesen Leuten nicht wirklich helfen (siehe zB. auch Alkoholsucht ...)


----------



## Grimtom (2. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dieses gejammer seitens Blizzard eh nicht verstehen, Sorry, aber denne kanns doch egal sein, wer für diesen Mist-Account Geld bezahlt !?? Ob ich jeden Monat meine 12 Euro bezahle, oder ob ich das Ding verkaufe, und ein anderer 12 Euro dafür bezahlt !??
Und wer wirklich so dumm ist, 300 Euro oder mehr für einen Account zu bezahlen .... Sorry, der hat einfach nur ein Problem .... 

PS: habe nicht alles gelesen, nur mal irgendwo Harz4 gesehen .... es gibt in jeder Stadt TAXI Zentralen, Und die suchen in der Regel immer Fahrer (Betonung liegt hier auf IMMER !! Der Taxischein kostet ca.- 300 Euro (von Stadt zu Stadt verschieden. In Berlin isses eine ganze Schulung die "ich glaube" ca. 3 Monate dauert, da isses natürlich teurer. Dafür zahlt auch das Amt mehr) und wird mit Glück zum Teil vom Amt bezahlt. Nur dumm, im Taxi kann man kein WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) So ein Taxler verdient ca. 1700 bis 2000 Euro im Monat .... Muss aber natürlich ca 220 Std im Monat arbeiten .... wo bleibt da die Zeit zum WoW spielen ... ?


----------



## Grimtom (2. Mai 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses gejammer seitens Blizzard eh nicht verstehen, Sorry, aber denne kanns doch egal sein, wer für diesen Mist-Account Geld bezahlt !?? Ob ich jeden Monat meine 12 Euro bezahle, oder ob ich das Ding verkaufe, und ein anderer 12 Euro dafür bezahlt !??
> Und wer wirklich so dumm ist, 300 Euro oder mehr für einen Account zu bezahlen .... Sorry, der hat einfach nur ein Problem ....


----------



## ET-HT (2. Mai 2008)

Das glaub ich ja nun nicht, wie kann man so auch nur im ansatz denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stelle mir mal vor Blizz würde das erlauben (ich mags mir doch nicht vorstellen) dann kann man weder in inis noch sonst wo hin gehen, weil mindestens einer sein Chara nicht spielen kann die wipes und rep kosten sind ja den schon mal so sicher wie das armen in der kirche.

Wenn es so weit kommt höre ich auf zu spielen, ich kann auch nicht von morgens bis abends am Pc sitzen also möchte ich die Zeit die ich denn mal habe mit spaß verbringen. Spätestens nach dem 3 wipe hört der spaß auf


----------



## Abraxox (2. Mai 2008)

ich versteh nicht warum hier alle reinschreiben close der thread is fürn arsch blablabla ... dann schreibt doch einfach nich hier rein und pusht den immer wieder nach oben is das gleiche wie closed 

ps: mir völlig peng wer was mit seinem acc macht ... ich hab meinen der rest interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Grimtom (2. Mai 2008)

ET-HT schrieb:


> Das glaub ich ja nun nicht, wie kann man so auch nur im ansatz denken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum ? Ich denke als Unternehmer ... von daher kanns mir egal sein, wer für mein Scheiss Geld bezahlt .... HAUPTSACHE ich habe Euer Geld ....


----------



## Thornia (2. Mai 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> PS: habe nicht alles gelesen, nur mal irgendwo Harz4 gesehen .... es gibt in jeder Stadt TAXI Zentralen, Und die suchen in der Regel immer Fahrer (Betonung liegt hier auf IMMER !! Der Taxischein kostet ca.- 300 Euro (von Stadt zu Stadt verschieden. In Berlin isses eine ganze Schulung die "ich glaube" ca. 3 Monate dauert, da isses natürlich teurer. Dafür zahlt auch das Amt mehr) und wird mit Glück zum Teil vom Amt bezahlt. Nur dumm, im Taxi kann man kein WoW spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sorry aber da muss ich Dich ein wenig korrigieren. Nicht die Zentrale sucht die Fahrer sondern die Unternehmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß ja nicht woher Du die Zahlen nimmst, aber ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Fahrer niemals so viel verdient und die 220 Stunden im Monat sind ja wohl auch etwas untertrieben...... Ich habe den Taxischein und arbeite auch noch auf der Taxi Zentrale und ja ich habe sogar noch Zeit WoW zu spielen.....

Und mal zum Thema zurück, ich kann auch nicht verstehen wie der Erfasser auch nur im Ansatz sowas denken kann, ich geniesse jede Sekunde die ich mit dem Char spiele und ich freue mich über jedes neue Item was ich bekomme...Wo bleibt der Sinn des Spiels wenn ich mir einfach alles mal eben so kaufen kann ?? Wie lerne ich meinen Char kennen und ihn spielen ??? 

Bitte erstmal denken und dann posten.....


----------



## Archiatos (2. Mai 2008)

Wie oft wurde jetzt eingentlich schon geschrieben, dass dieses Topic geschlossen werden soll ... vorallem nachdem von einem Admin bereits gesagt wurde, dass die Diskusion zulässig ist?!

Wer zwingt euch eigentlich solche Topics zu lesen und dann so hohle Kommentare dazu abzugeben? Habt ihr das "mimimi-syndrom"?

Ignoriert das Topic wenns euch stört ... kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein!!!


----------



## Grimtom (2. Mai 2008)

Thornia schrieb:


> Sorry aber da muss ich Dich ein wenig korrigieren. Nicht die Zentrale sucht die Fahrer sondern die Unternehmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt auch Zentralen, die gehören den einzelnen Unternehmer ... ist nich überall so wie in Berlin, Mannheim oder sonst wo ... dass ALLES über eine Zentrale geht ... es gibt noch genug Städte wo jeder Unternehmer seine eigene Zentrale hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerokar (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast nichtmal 5mm weiter gedacht. Deine Intelligenz ist deutlich unter der eines Stufe 1 Kriegers


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (2. Mai 2008)

Es ist äußerst schade, dass in diesem Forum keine sachliche Diskussion möglich ist.

Und die Leute, die glauben, an meinem IQ zweifeln zu müssen: Ich bin Mensa-Mitglied - das wird man nur, wenn der IQ nachgewiesenermaßen mindestens 130 beträgt. 

Aber was soll's: Die meisten hier blamieren sich mit ihren Beiträgen nur selbst. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet. 

Unerwartet kam allerdings die Aufforderung an den Administrator, den Thread zu schließen. Oh Mann, was habt Ihr für ein Demokratieverständnis! Ihr schafft es immer wieder, in meinen Augen noch tiefer zu sinken.

Und für die vielen, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben: Es geht nicht darum, ob der Verkauf eines Accounts möglich sein soll. Denn diese Frage ist durch die Realität längst entschieden: --> siehe eBay.

Es geht allein darum, ob Blizzard hiergegen vorgeht oder nicht. Aber auch das ist letztlich egal, denn Blizzard schreitet gegen Accountverkäufe mit der gleichen Intensität ein wie gegen chinesische Farmbots: einer wird pro forma gebannt, 999 lässt man sehenden Auges weitergewähren. 

Warum sollte sich Blizzard hier auch groß abmühen - Hauptsache, der Rubel rollt. Und es würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn Blizzard insgeheim eingesehen hätte, dass mit den Hardcore-Spielern allein nicht genug zu verdienen ist.  Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sich dabei um einen sehr merkwürdigen Menschenschlag handelt, wie dieses Forum tagtäglich unter Beweis stellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (2. Mai 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Lol, und das von einem der den freien Verkauf von Chars fordert, ist ja mal witzig. Habe zwar keinen nachgewiesenen IQ von mind. 130, habe aber genug Erfahrung um sagen zu können: Was für ein Gequirrlter Mist. Und sag jetzt Bitte nicht, der Thread sei ironisch gemeint oder was weiss ich, der Titel sagt nämlich genau das aus, genau wie der Anfangspost. Kauft Dir doch kein Mensch ab sowas. Wenn Du Demokratieverständniss suchst, meld Dich bei Partei XY an, was erwartest Du hier? Btw mit einem IQ von 130 wird´s Dir doch noch möglich sein, den Threadtitel zu korrigieren oder?^^



Dass Du keinen IQ von 130 hast, nehme ich Dir bei Deinem fahrlässigen Umgang mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung bzw. der Interpunktion sofort ab.

Der Threadtitel ist leider nicht korrigier- oder editierbar - aber das macht bei dieser Leserschaft ja ohnehin nichts aus, oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (2. Mai 2008)

> Unerwartet kam allerdings die Aufforderung an den Administrator, den Thread zu schließen. Oh Mann, was habt Ihr für ein Demokratieverständnis! Ihr schafft es immer wieder, in meinen Augen noch tiefer zu sinken.



ich denke mal, auch das Buffed Forum ist ein "privates Forum", ergo können die Jungs und Mädels machen wie sie möchten .... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



> Und für die vielen, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben: Es geht nicht darum, ob der Verkauf eines Accounts möglich sein soll. Denn diese Frage ist durch die Realität längst entschieden: --> siehe eBay.



richtig



> Aber was soll's: Die meisten hier blamieren sich mit ihren Beiträgen nur selbst. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich auch nichts anderes erwartet.



ich auch nicht, deswegen lese ich das Forum ...

@ Topic:

Wenn ich mal die EULA eines großen Softwarehauses zu grundelege, dann ist es ja so, daß ich:
1: bei denen durch den Kauf ihres Produkts, nur die Nutzungsrechte erwebe, nicht mehr ... denke da hat Blizz wohl was ähnliches gedacht
2: ABER, die erwobene Software komplett weiterverkaufen darf, inkl. alles mitgelieferten Medien, Bücher usw...

Also stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn ACC Verkauf gegen die Blizz AGB sind, was nicht heißt, daß sie es verhindern können oder dürfen, da hier noch HGB, BGB und vllt Fernabsatztgesetz ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben, was passiert wenn ich die Software verkaufe und die Chars samt ACC dazu? Ist das dann auch nicht richtig.
Außerdem steh ich auf dem Standpunkt, der Einzigste der definieren kann was Recht und Unrecht ist, ist die Gesetztgebung und nicht eine Firma aus USA und ihre beknackten Fanboys ...


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Mai 2008)

ja hackt nur auf iq´s anderer rum... meine güte... ich hab auch nen nachgewiesenen iq von 112 was nicht wenig ist und trozdem sch*** ich auf groß und kleinschreibung... schließlich bewerbe ich mich ja grad nich!

faktum ist, das du dir echt ma zu wenig gedanken dazu gemacht hast, was passiert wenn man das wirklich zulassen würde... ich wiederholde mich jetzt nicht, denn meine vorredner haben alles wichtige gesagt...

gruß


----------



## Wilbur90 (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Es ist äußerst schade, dass in diesem Forum keine sachliche Diskussion möglich ist.



Was willst du denn hören von uns ?

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen das diese ganze sache mit den Acc verkauf und Kauf der größte dreck ist ich bin natürlich dagegen und ich werde meine meinung dazu auch nicht ändern .
Ich denke ich bin auch nicht der einzigste WoWler der so denkt was dieses Thema hier ja deutlich zeigt.
Mach es einfach so Kauf dir nen Acc bei ebay oder Verkaufe deinen Acc beides ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eins muss ich dir noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und leider bleibst du das auch .

Geh zu deinen Mensa Freunden und nerv die mit deinem scheiß  schönen tag noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. Mai 2008)

In Bezug zum Accounthandel wurde hier ein Teil der Schwierigkeiten sachlich genug dargelegt. Dazu kommt, daß Blizzard zu Anfang Finanzierungsverträge mit Geldgebern abgeschlossen hatte. Darunter sind meiner Meinung nach sehr offfensichtlich Second-Flour-Händler, die von Blizzard aufgrund den Veträgen mit deren inoffiziellen Mutterfirmen toleriert werden. Nichts anderes kann ich von seit Stunde Null bis jetzt immer noch existierenden Seiten schliessen. Deren Gewinn wäre natürlich durch die Freigabe des Accountverkaufs arg geschmälert. Wenn ich meine Spielumgebung betrachte sind neben den offensichtlich gekauften Accounts/Charakteren eine Menge Accounts bei einzelnen Spielern auf Halde. Damit meine ich
z.B., daß eine Jugendgruppe von 10 Leuten damals gemeinsam angefangen hat WOW zu spielen und Heute nur noch 1 übriggebliebener Spieler die 10 Acounts verwaltet, also nach Belieben entsprechend seiner Geldbörse 2-3 Acoounts davon je Monat aktiv hat. Ich wette, so ein Verwalter verkauft soagr alle 10 Accounts und fängt nen Neuen an.
z.B. haben viele kleine Gilden einen Acoount für alle möglichen Hillfen im Spiel mit Zugriff für alle.
ect.
Zumndest sollte klar werden, daß der Schnitt von Accounts je tatsächlichem Spieler deutlich über 1 ist und vieles nicht in den TS kommen wollen ihren Grund in Mehrfachaccounts haben.
Geld mit dem Handel von Acc ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu verdienen. Aber warum nicht regelmässig verdienen, das Englisch und ne zweitsprache vertiefen und sich als GM bei einem MMO bewerben ?

P.s. Bei der Erwähnung von Mensa fallen mir die Logigrätsel ein mit denen sich unter anderem freundlich die Zeit vertrieben wird. Davon sind nahezu alle davon abhängig, was für Vorlieben der Ersteller des Rätsels hat und der Weg zur Lösung für Leute ohne die Kenntnis des Verfassers so ergiebig ist wie ein Handbuch zu lesen. Es wird schlicht zu viel Vorausgestzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (2. Mai 2008)

~gimp~

und pfui deufel nochmal wie kann man sowas ernsthaft hier posten

~gimp~


----------



## Logeras (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Seid Ihr blind? Guckt mal rein in ebay, wieviele Accounts da angeboten und auch verkauft werden!
> 
> Das Ganze passiert doch längst, nur Blizzard hat noch was dagegen - aber ist auch hier letztlich genauso ohnmächtig wie bei den chinesischen Goldverkäufern. Man muss es nur geschickt anstellen.
> 
> ...





Dann guck mal bei Ebay genau hin. Über 50% der Chars sind auf einem Privatserver angesiedelt.Die bei Ebay angeboten werden.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (2. Mai 2008)

Ehrlich?....

Lösch deinen WoW Account, Lösch dein Profil hier in dem Forum und komm nieeee wieder!

Solche leute brauchen wir hier, die anderen mit ihrem IQ auf die Eier gehn.

WoW Account Verkauf... is ja wohl das letzte.

EDIT: Aber der Kampf gegen die Dummheit hat erst begonnen... 

lg


----------



## Shilou (2. Mai 2008)

Himmel was redest du denn da? Du bist ja total von den Socken. Klar kauft man sich einen Ac bei Ebay und dann mit der Rüssi in den  Haupstadt anzugeben  LOL  danke Du hast mir echt den Freitag Morgen versüßt.

Ich arbeite den ganzen Tag und habe auch einen 70 also wie war das das nur Arbeitslose etc. zeit für einen 70 Char haben? Greif Dir mal an den Kopf.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Mai 2008)

Nunja klar, mir wo die Arbeit und vor allem der Ausgang, Freunde, Freundin etc. wichtiger als WoW sind, werde nie meinen T6 Warlock besitzen.
Aber, nur weil man sein RL sehr ernst nimmt, heisst das nicht, dass man nichts erreichen kann in WoW. 
Du kannst sicher jede Woche mindestens einmal Kara oder Gruul raiden (dazu brauchst du je echt fast kein Equip).
Und auf 70 zu leveln ist doch auch nichts besonderes, dann hast du halt 2 Monate länger als andere und?? 

Also selbst wenn du jede Woche nur einmal ca. 2-4 stunden raidest/spielst, kommst du mindestens zu deinem Tier 4.

Und du kannst genausowenig wie ich Tier 6 verlangen, wenn du in deiner Freizeit anderes zu tun hast, oder dich deine Mutti nicht so lange an den PC lässt (sorry).
Denn das frisst nunmal viel Zeit und da bleibt den Leuten neben der Arbeit nicht mehr sehr viele Zeit für anderes.


Lg


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin selbst Schüler und hab auch kaum Zeit und leveln geht eigendlich auch ganz gut (Wochenende) da ich ja auch nur Wochentags 3 Stunden spielen kann (Höchstens) kann man auch ganz gut raiden (ach ja ich hab nur 3 Stunden Zeit weil ich viel zu tuhn habe nicht wiel meine Mutter es mri nicht erlaubt, bin halt auf einer Ganztagesschule die bis um 5 Uhr geht dann hausaufgaben machen rausgehen und so)


----------



## Undeathjenna (2. Mai 2008)

@ TE: Schimpf bitte nicht über süchtige. Du bist es doch selbst wenn du mitn Hochleveln geld verdienen willst.
Such dir ne anständige Arbeit dann verdienst du auch geld. Und das sogar noch legal ;-)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Mai 2008)

Ach und noch etwas, also ich habe knapp 3 70er hochgelevelt und schon 3 Jahre gezockt.
Mein Abo läuft aber diesen Mai aus und der Acc wurde auch schon eingefrohren.
Also von wegen wie eine Droge...
Wenn man in den 3 Jahren WoW auch neben der Arbeit noch etwas rl hatte, ist es kein Problem damit aufzuhören.
Ausserdem seit Patch 2.3 - 2.4 hat Blizz ja schon die Gnominnen, Tauren, Menschenfrauen udn Zwerge verunschtaltet und somit machen sie es mir persöhnlich noch einfacher aufzuhören.
Klar gibt es immer wieder Suchtis, die nur die Schule, Arbeit und WoW kennen, aber ich denke oder hoffe, dass das nur eine Minderheit sein sollte.


----------



## nuxxar* (2. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ja hackt nur auf iq´s anderer rum... meine güte... ich hab auch nen nachgewiesenen iq von 112 was nicht wenig ist und trozdem sch*** ich auf groß und kleinschreibung... schließlich bewerbe ich mich ja grad nich!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry4spam...


----------



## Yalda (2. Mai 2008)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum sollte ich jemanden dafür bezahlen, dass er mir den Spielspaß von 1-70 nimmt?

Ich weiß, heutzutage denken alle, erst wenn man 70 ist und sich mit täglichen Quests die Seele aus dem Leib farmt hätte man so richtig Spaß am Spiel -  herauskommen dann so Scherzkekse deren erste Instanz überhaupt Karazhan ist, wo sie dann mit PvP Equip reingehen und dann vermutlich noch ihre Gruppenmitglieder flamen, wenns mal nicht so gut läuft.
Man kann durchaus mit Level 15 in grau/weiß/grünem Equip im Flammenschlund mehr Spaß haben, als auf 70 in Lilakrams in Raidinstanzen.
In einem MMORPG gehört Stufe 1-70 genauso dazu wie der Raidcontent. Dafür bezahlt man schon Blizzard, dafür muss ich nicht auch noch irgendwen anders bezahlen.
Und bezüglich "Keine Zeit" - MMOs sind nunmal so angelegt, dass es mehr zu erleben gibt, als man überhaupt erreichen kann. 

Entweder man spielt das Spiel - und dann spielt man es richtig, schwitzt Blut und Wasser und hat noch Wochenlang Alpträume von DER Yetihöhle in der ein Großteil der Community für das allererste Mount pelzige Tierchen umgehauen hat.
Oder man lässt es bleiben. 
Das ist ein bisschen so wie in einem SP Spiel cheaten: Am Anfang ist es vielleicht lustig auf dem höchsten Level mit viel Gold in der Tasche, aber es ist viel toller, das gleiche zu machen mit dem Wissen, dass man es sich selber legal erarbeitet hat.

Irgendso ein alter Römer hat mal etwas gesagt was sinngemäß etwa "wenn du dich nicht an die Spielregeln halten willst, warum willst du dann überhaupt spielen?" war. Ein guter Satz. Sollten sich einige Leute einrahmen und übers Bett hängen.


Und bezüglich IQ 130: Weil man hochintelligent ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man bestimmte Wert- und Moralvorstellungen haben muss und schon gar nicht heißt es, dass man nett sein muss.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (2. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mir nich sicher was es hier zu diskutieren gibt. Sowas geht halt gar nicht ,denn es würd a) bedeuten das nochmal unskilled Highplayer rumlaufen und b) naja zu b sag ich nur Ni Hao...


Also hab ich den Button mal getestet und es stimmt es tut gar nicht weh ne Meldung raus zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/over and out^^


----------



## Mightymagic (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo TE,

eine schöne plakative Anprangerung offensichtlicher Problematiken, die ein Spiel wie WoW (und bei anderen Spielen dieser Art ist es sicherlich genauso *Achtung:kühne Behauptung*) mit sich bringen.

Ich denke das Du, TE, genau das erreichst was Du erreichen wolltest: wieder einen Aufschrei der Gemeinde, die legal und vollkommen im Teamplay Ihre Chars auf High-End-Status gebracht haben und spielen können.

Deine Signatur und Dein Schreibstil weisen für mich darauf hin, das Du gerne provozierst. Ich glaube Du stellst genau das Gegenteil dessen in den Ring, was Du hier anprangerst.

Insofern, gratuliere ich; mal wieder jemand der Salz in die Wunden der normalen Spieler, ob Gelegenheits-, Sucht-, oder sogar Profizocker, gerieben hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  STOP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solltest Du jedoch zu den Menschen gehören, die dieses Posting als ernsthaftes Posting gemeint haben und solltest Du aus Deiner Arbeitslosigkeit obendrein noch ein solch ein Hobby zum Beruf machen wollen, dann frage ich mich allen ernstes ob Du Deinen zeitlichen Horizont wirklich so steckst, dass du von zwölf bis Mittags denkst.

Das schnelle Geld um Dich jetzt zu finanzieren? Ja.
Das schnelle Geld um in ein paar Jahren oder Jahrzehnten leben zu können? Nein.

Ich verwende diesen populistischen Satz nicht gerade gerne, aber in dem Fall scheint er dann wirklich angebracht: Geh arbeiten!!

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich noch eine Geschichte erzählen, die mir ein Kollege gestern Abend erzählt hat:

Er hat sich mit seinem Twink eine Gruppe gesucht um in den Tempel von Atta'mal (keine Ahnung ob der so richtig geschrieben ist) zu gehen. Alles steht und auch ein kleiner DD ist dabei. Ich betone kleiner DD, warum werdet ihr gleich verstehen. Man portet also alle zur Ini und will loslegen: Equip wird besonders von dem kleinen DD angeschaut. Warum? Ganz einfach. Er hat keine Waffe am Gürtel geschweige denn in der Hand. Bei näherer Betrachtung ist das nicht das einzigste. Brust auch fehlanzeige. Auf Nachfrage: Wieso hast Du weder Brust noch Waffe? Hihi, ich hab den Account gerade bei Ebay gekauft. Drei 60er und den hier (53) für nur 30 EURO. (Und jetzt der Satz schlechthin) Das war billiger als wenn ich die selbst gezockt hätte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (2. Mai 2008)

Yalda schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum sollte ich jemanden dafür bezahlen, dass er mir den Spielspaß von 1-70 nimmt?
> 
> Ich weiß, heutzutage denken alle, erst wenn man 70 ist und sich mit täglichen Quests die Seele aus dem Leib farmt hätte man so richtig Spaß am Spiel -  herauskommen dann so Scherzkekse deren erste Instanz überhaupt Karazhan ist, wo sie dann mit PvP Equip reingehen und dann vermutlich noch ihre Gruppenmitglieder flamen, wenns mal nicht so gut läuft.
> Man kann durchaus mit Level 15 in grau/weiß/grünem Equip im Flammenschlund mehr Spaß haben, als auf 70 in Lilakrams in Raidinstanzen.
> ...



dito.


----------



## Kujon (2. Mai 2008)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Das war billiger als wenn ich die selbst gezockt hätte!



und genau das ist der punkt. darum ist dieser thread aber sowas von überflüsssig. wenn du, lieber te schon so informiert bist, dann müsstest du ja auch die preise kennen, oder? chars zu leveln und zu verkaufen lohnt sich vielleicht für die asiaten mit niedrigem einkommen, ein westeuropäer wird so mehr auslagen haben, als sich mit dem verkauf des chars dann verdienen könnte. eine einnahmequelle ist es sicher nicht - es würde höchstens ein wenig zeit entschädigen, aber thats it.


----------



## m@r1@n (2. Mai 2008)

/ironie an
juhu noch mehr leute mit 10 70er die 0 skill haben und überall rumschreien "ich will mit ich will mit"
echt ne klasse idee vorallem weil man dann irgendwann niemanden mehr für low level inis hat
/ironie aus
ähm das ist so ziemlich die beschissenste idee die ich seit veröffentlichung von WoW über WoW gehört hab
nein danke und wetten du hast nich mal selber n account und bist nur für den verkauf von accounts damit du dir keinen 70er hochleveln musst
und nur als beispiel:
die leute von nihilum arbeiten auch und ham sich ihre chars sicher net gekauft


----------



## Scharamo (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol nur so zur info.. Bin kein Schüler, Arbeitsloser und auch keine Hausfrau....

und ich fange mit meiner Gilde jetzt mit MH (2/5) und BT(1/9) [gestern 2 firstkills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)]

zum Thema Acc. verkaufen... Ich finde das es gut ist das man das nicht darf,... Die Leute die sich einen Acc. kaufen haben meistens 0 skill... Z.B. gesten... Wollten TDM hero gehtn.... Fragt mich ein Magier ob er mitkann. Auf meine Frage wieviel Spell der den habe hat er mir geantwortet: Spelldmg? Was ist das?

Ganz ehrlich.. willst du das noch mehr von solche Leuten in WoW zu finden sind?


----------



## Melethron (2. Mai 2008)

Bitte close!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sonst kommt bald der nächste und bietet seinen Charnamen zum Verkauf an. Mann Mann Mann!


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wir haben den Report Button erfolgreich an Schimpansen getestet, arbeiten aber noch an einer Version die von den Forennutzern angenommen wird.




hihi, die sufu solltet ihr in dem zuge auch gleich mal patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum topic:

Ich hatte keinen Bock mir die ganzen flames durchzulesen... sry wenn ich da sinnvolle post übersehn hab.

ok, warum sollte blizz das erlauben? Ich meine man mietet doch nur den account oder? hmm so jetzt nehmen wa mal ne mietwohnung: da mietet sich wer ne Bruchbude, werte diese auf und nu will er sie verkaufen! Da wird ich mir als Vermieter an die stirn fassen. Mein Mieter will aus MEINER Wohnung proviet schlagen???? Der will mit meiner Wohnung handeln?? Hat der en Rad ab?

wenn ich en denkfehler hab verzeiht und verbessert

Mfg Crash_Hunter


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



Geh Spargel Ernten, da gibts mehr Gold / Stunde, äh - Euro ^^


----------



## Grimmzahn (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was für ein Quatsch!

NC dazu.


----------



## Panasori (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose...



heisst das du bist arbeitslos?


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> heisst das du bist arbeitslos?



und? gibt noch ein paar millionen mehr davon in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema.
den vergleich mit der mietwohnung fand ich noch am passenden, was mein vermieter dazu wohl sagen würde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (2. Mai 2008)

Wenn Arbeitslos, dann SuFu des Arbeitsamtes benutzen!

Wenn Schüler, dann in der Instanz RL einen Job als Zeitungsausträger ect. annehmen.


----------



## Prêmutos112 (2. Mai 2008)

hey Threadersteller,

ich gehe arbeiten, habe ne familie und freunde und zusätzlich 2 lvl 70 chars.

also lass solche sinnlosen threads stecken, ist echt vollkommen sinnlos und überflüssig.


----------



## Blacksmurf (2. Mai 2008)

Nur so die Acc's sind eigentum von Blizzard

Wäre genauso ich Miete mir ne Wohnung und will sie dann Vk


so ein Humbuck


----------



## agolbur (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Argumentation hat ein dickes Logik-Loch: Wenn jemand keine zeit hat einen Char auf 70 zu spielen - woher will er die zeit zum Raiden, für Instanzen oder PvP nehmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist doch egal! hauptsache man hat seinen full t6 schurken + illidan blades um damit vor der bank in og/if rumzuposen! :>


----------



## Baxx93 (2. Mai 2008)

ich glaub du denkst nur vonner tapete bis zur wand...so ein schwachsinn kenn genug leude die arbeiten kinder haben und trotzdem 70ger (selber hochgezogt) haben und raiden ohne das irgendwas hinterherhinkt .....wer sowas hier schreibt is einfach zu dumm zum zocken sry ....


----------



## poTTo (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mir nur mal das Posting vom "TE" durchgelesen und die anderen mal nicht weil ich denke mal 90% der leute hier einer Meinung sind. Und ich schreib bestimmt auch schon etwas was jemand anderes zu dem Thema gesagt hat. Nun BTT:

Das ist wirklich totaler Quatsch, nicht das der "Goldverkauf" über Webseiten und öffentliche Onlineauktionshäuser schon genug nervt, dazukommend die Goldschreier die ingame mit Fakechars rumpöbeln "1000g für 13,37EUR" ect.pp, nein dann werden ja in Zukunft auch noch folgende Comments im second.Channel aufpoppen "Fullepic T6 Kara ready imba <eine klasse diener Wahl> nur 250 EUR inkl. MwSt."

*So nun isses klar oder ?

Groschen gefallen ?*

Nur mal nebenbei das es dann einen Haufen Leute gibt die ihren Char so gut wie gar nicht spielen können am Anfang.

Also wirklich "Esprit-Chimära", fass dir mal bitte an deinen Kopf und fühl ober er überhaupt noch da ist ! Und deine Signatur ja, die ist auch Weltenklasse, respekt mein Lieber, ganz großes Tennis "Du bist Deutschland", mehr fällt mir da wirklich nicht zu ein !

sorry aber das Bild brennt mir bei sowas einfach unter den Nägel !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

Spaßig bei der Thematik ist diese offensichtlich schon fast an Wahnsinn grenzende Panik vor der Masse ungeskiller Account Käufer die WoW dann quasi in einer Art Blitzkrieg überrennen.

Offensichtlich spielt ihr das Spiel wirklich anderes als ich.
Ich bin immer mal wieder in Gruppen in denen auch ein oder zwei Randoms sind.
Sind sie gut (und nett) wird die FL erweitert (jetzt sogar mit Kommentarfunktion, das hat gedauert ihr Nappel bei Blizz), sind sie schlecht eben nicht. Im schlimmsten falls hat man einen Hero Run in den Sand gesetzt, und..?
Nach und nach wächst die FL und die Notwendigkeit Randoms mitzunehmen sinkt.

Und inzwischen könnten von mir aus 100 Millionen Spieler ihren Account kaufen, ich würde das vermutlich nicht mal merken (außer vllt an der Häufung merkwürdiger Fragen im Chatfenster)


----------



## Shadowclea (2. Mai 2008)

OMG halb 9 in Deutschland ich steh auf PC an geh auf buffed.de und seh sowas hier...
also erstmal ist es sinnlos acc verkaufen an die die keine zeit haben sich ein 70er hochzuzockn, wie solln die dann inis/raids/PVP machen?und was meinse mit der aussage : Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!), denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten. Meinst du die Schüler haben heutzutage nix zu tun?Doch, nämlich mit dem Ziel, einen höheren IQ als du zu bekommen!(Ab einem IQ von 4 fangen Schweine an zuquicken-du liegst dadrunter)Und so: Ich habe rL, freunde, freundin, vereine etc. und trotzdem ein full epic 70er


Mfg shadow


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

Shadowclea schrieb:


> Meinst du die Schüler haben heutzutage nix zu tun?Doch, nämlich mit dem Ziel, einen höheren IQ als du zu bekommen!(Ab einem IQ von 4 fangen Schweine an zuquicken-du liegst dadrunter



ich bezweifel mal, das unser schulsystem in der lage ist, den iq zu steigern.

bildung/wissen/etc ja

iq?  nein.


----------



## spiderxx (2. Mai 2008)

es ist verboten und basta, was hab ich davon wenn ich mir einen hoch gelevelten acc kauf und kann ihn nich 
spielen. man wird sofort aus der grp geworfen, weil man es merkt der typ oder sie  hat keine ahnung von seinem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Mai 2008)

/ironie an

Ja endlich! Freier Charverkauf für alle!! Ich will auch nen HighEnd 70 kaufen! Mich selbst um zahllose vorquests betrügen und sofort mit nem ImbaSuperschurken in ne Instanz gehen nur um zu beweisen dass ich es nicht drauf hab!! Ich hoffe dann natürlich das ich der einzigste Trottel bin, der einen gekauft hat, schließlich will ich ja nicht mit anderen Noobs zusammen spielen! Dann sollte man noch den Goldkauf erlauben und ne Gebühr dafür verlangen das jeder Gegner in der Ini tot umfällt wenn ich an ihm vorbei laufe! Sonst ist mir das zu schwer und alles lernen? Viiiel zu kompliziert! Ich will doch nur High-EndEquipt sein, ein paar dauerganken die so doof waren bei Level 1 anzufangen und allen zeigen das ich cool bin! Ich versteh nur nicht warum hier manche denken der T-Ersteller wäre geldgeil.......

/ironie aus

Wenn du zu faul/dumm bist, Geld ehrlich zu verdienen kauf dir ein Buch "Wie Schmarotze ich bei Hartz 4 am besten?"

Aber komm hier nicht mit so einem Schwachsinn! Übrigens, deinen kleinen 70iger könntest du dann für 5 Euro verkaufen weil die Konkurrenz der "Chinafarmer AG" gleich einen anbieten würde der schon in Zul war und alles hat! Und dann? Suchst du dir ne neue dümmliche Idee und wir würden vor den Trümmern stehen von dem was mal Wow war!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ich bezweifel mal, das unser schulsystem in der lage ist, den iq zu steigern.
> 
> bildung/wissen/etc ja
> 
> iq?  nein.




ich würde ja sogar behaupten, dass das Schulsytem den IQ eher senkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon mal über die steuerlichen konsequenzen deines "zubrots" nachgedacht?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (2. Mai 2008)

Man muss doch gar nicht mehr den ganzen Account verkaufen. Man kann einzelne Chars mittlerweile verkaufen.

In der Accountverwaltung gibt es die Möglichkeit des Charakter-Transfers. Die erstreckt sich mittlerweile nicht mehr nur auf den Transfer zwischen Servern, sondern auch zwischen Accounts. Ich rede vom kostenpflichtigen Transfer.

Wird "Zubrot" nicht auf Harz IV angerechnet? Nicht angemeldetes "Zubrot" wäre dann "Schwarzbrot".


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich würde ja sogar behaupten, dass das Schulsytem den IQ eher senkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von welchem Iq reden wir jetzt?? Das auswendig lernen wird zwanghaft gesteigert!^^ Das Rechtsempfinden meist vernachlässigt und die Auffassungsgabe?? Das wäre mir neu wenn das Schulsystem das steigern könnte!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 1. Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen);
> 
> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



Also mir gehts in erster Line um diesem Schwachsinn der gepostet wurde.

_Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen)_

Ich hab schon lange nichts dümmeres mehr gelesen. Ich hab nen 9h Arbeitstag, hab trotzdem meinen 70er und ne menge Twinks. Nebenbei läuft mein RL (Job, freundin, abends weggehen)perfekt, hab nur 5kg übergewicht (85kg) und meine Freundin spielt ebenfalls.
Noch welcher Manager mit einem 12-14h Tag will abends noch WOW spieln *oO* is klar ! Und wenn doch, dann sind das die Leute die mit Full T6 am Wochenende ZA o.ä gehen wollen und in der Inze keinen Plan von nichts haben!

_2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes *Zubrot *verdienen._

Genau, 70er verkaufen, was ist wohln frischer grün/blauer 70er Wert ? hm, nichts! Da werden nochn paar Wochen ins Land gehen bevor das Epic was wert ist. Daher ebenfalls absolut unter aller Kanone, oder einfach nicht nachgedacht!

Wie wäre es da mal mit einem richtigen Job, dann gibt auch richtiges Geld !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Esprit-Chimära, btw: werd doch <*GM*> dann darfst mit WOW auch legal Geld verdienen.


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Esprit-Chimära, btw: werd doch <*GM*> dann darfst mit WOW auch legal Geld verdienen.



das wäre nicht gut dann gebe es einen makro spämmenden nix machen GM mehr (nicht das alle GM so sind)


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Man muss doch gar nicht mehr den ganzen Account verkaufen. Man kann einzelne Chars mittlerweile verkaufen.
> 
> In der Accountverwaltung gibt es die Möglichkeit des Charakter-Transfers. Die erstreckt sich mittlerweile nicht mehr nur auf den Transfer zwischen Servern, sondern auch zwischen Accounts. Ich rede vom kostenpflichtigen Transfer.



tja das geht aber die accounts müssen beide den gleichen nachnamen dann haben sonst geht das nicht


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es da mal mit einem richtigen Job, dann gibt auch richtiges Geld !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Feste Arbeitszeiten?? Jemand der mir sagt was ich zu tun oder zu lassen hab?? Ausserdem kriegt ich doch dann eh nicht soviel Kohle wie ich tatsächlich Wert bin!! Eigentlich sollte ICH ja Chef von Blizzard sein! Ich würde das alles GANZ anders machen....

/ironie off

Laß gut sein! Aber ich denke JEDER Beruf hat seine Mindestanforderung und ich hab schon Plakatkleber erlebt die für ihren Beruf nicht qualifizert waren... tjaja! ^^


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich hab schon Plakatkleber erlebt die für ihren Beruf nicht qualifizert waren... tjaja! ^^



o.O hmmm... ich übeleg mir grad das in meiner signatur zu packen


----------



## alchilèes (2. Mai 2008)

/ironie on
jaaa.... legalisiert das ganze damit unsere armen chinafarmer endlich mal etwas geld verdienen können
/ironie off

sehr geehrter te, leider sagt ein iq nichts über deine tatsächliche geistige qualität aus( zur info ich hab bei einem offiziellen test einen iq von 142 erreicht)
deine logik beruht auf deiner eigenen subjektiven meinung ohne wirklich über das thema nachgedacht zu haben.
DENN!!! würde blizz den charverkauf legalisieren würden die chinafarmer nicht mehr nur gold farmen sondern chars in solchen massen hochziehen und ausstatten das der markt komplett überschwämmt wäre, dies würde sich auf die preise auswirken(angebot/nachfrage).
du hast noch angebracht das man sich dann mit seinenm gekauften char bewundern lassen könnte, nur wer bewundert noch jemanden wenn er einer von vielen ist?
beispiel, ein porsche inmitten von hunderten golf= bewunderung, hunderte porsche nebeneinander=langweilig weil nichts besonderes mehr.
davon abgesehen glaube ich(eine subjektive meinung meinerseits) das es für viele spieler uninteressant ist wow weiterzuspielen da es ja keine ziele mehr gibt und es langweilig wird wenn man sich alles kaufen kann.

kurzer tipp an dich lerne das besondere zu schätzen ohne das normale zu verachten


----------



## kolopol (2. Mai 2008)

@Te: Wieso sollte man sich einen Account kaufen können ??? Damit alle Gimps mit lvl 70 chars rumlaufen können ?

STOP ACCOUNTSELLING!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Mai 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> o.O hmmm... ich übeleg mir grad das in meiner signatur zu packen



Hab ich kein Problem damit! Nur hab ich das tatsächlich schon erlebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Firma beauftrag für mehrere Dekaden - Werbung. Kommste hin hat es einer geschafft von 4 Teilen die da hingehören 3 aufzukleben... Das von links unten rechts oben, die beiden von rechts auf der linken Seite und eins hat ganz einfach gefehlt...

*AUTSCH*


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Damit alle Gimps mit lvl 70 chars rumlaufen können ?



als wenn das, bissel zeit und geduld vorrausgesetzt, sonderlich schwer wäre....
man muss ja nichtmal die questtexte lesen...koordinaten + buffed.de reicht...oder simpel mobs töten gehen.


----------



## Muradin2 (2. Mai 2008)

Vincien schrieb:


> Sich mit den lorbeeren anderer schmücken?
> das ist nich fair. das ist einfach nur der neid derer die keine lust haben soviel in dieses spiel zu investieren damit man sowas SELBST schafft.
> 
> Ich denke mal das jeder user hier eher stolz drauf wäre etwas selbst geschafft zu haben um sagen zu können "JA. das hab ICH geschafft." statt etwas zu kaufen und zu sagen "guckt mal was ich habe"




/singed


ich bin ja schon stolz auf meinen t4-warlock xD
auch wenn t4 mittlerweile crap ist, um es mal hart auszudrücken...ich habe mir meinen char wenigstens selber hochgespielt und ich denke, ich kann stolz drauf sein.


----------



## Occasus (2. Mai 2008)

hmm was mach ich falsch. ich bin schüler und hab trotzdem keine zeit o.O

wie macht ihr das alle nur.
es wäre ein RIESEN-NACHTEIL wenn sich jeder dahergelaufene einen t6 equipten tank oder healer kauft. und damit nicht umzugehen weiß.


OBWOHL da könnten ich und meine Freunde ne ganze Stange-Geld verdienen. Ein Freund von mir schafft es in 3 Tagen played auf 60.


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem damit! Nur hab ich das tatsächlich schon erlebt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke^^ habs jetzt in meiner signatur


----------



## BunnyBunny (2. Mai 2008)

Wie kann man nur so viele Vorurteile haben? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Descartes (2. Mai 2008)

Wo ist heutzutage noch ein Problem nen 70er zu haben bzw 2 70er?
Vorallem jetzt sind alle Pres der bc inszen weggefallen, jetzt kann theoretisch,
jeder SSC und BT gehen.  Wobei das Praktisch bei manchen am equip und teamfähigkeit scheitert.

Auserdem wo ist der spaß beim chara kauf der high end equipt ist?
Obwohl ich mit meinem Priester schon locker 30mal kara war und kaum was gedroppt ist
bzw. mir weggewürfelt wurde und trotz einigen wipes... macht das mehr spaß in ner gemeinschaft
zu sein und für eigene leistung belohnt zu werden. 

Was will ich dan mit nen gekauften, den ich nicht spielen kann und deshalb an kleinigkeiten scheitere?


----------



## Dragon of hell fire (2. Mai 2008)

Es macht gar keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren. Es gibt Leute die sind unbelehrbar und meinen halt irgendwelche AGB's über den Haufen zu rennen. Und mit WoW Geld verdienen? Der einzige der das Recht dazu hat ist Blizzard. Und wenn Schüler und Arbeitslose (wie erwähnt) meinen mit WoW nen Nebenverdienst zu haben, dann sollen sie sich gefälligst einen Ferienjob oder einen festen Einstellungsplatz suchen, da verdient man dann genug Geld und es ist zudem sicherer als dann nachher einen an den **** zu bekommen weil man illegal Accounts verkauft. Blizzard hat schon seine Gründe warum das verkaufen von Accounts illegal ist!

Wenn jetzt jemand meint, dass was ich geschrieben hab kam schon vor, sry ich hab nicht vor gehabt mir den ganzen Thread durchzulesen^^


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Mai 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass Banküberfälle endlich legal werden!
> 
> Seid ihr blind, schaut doch mal in die Zeitung, wie oft Banken überfallen werden! Das ist die Realität, also heult nicht rum und legalisiert Banküberfälle!
> 
> ...



harhar, das war gar nicht so falsch vor allem auf den letzten absatz bezogen


----------



## Arahtor (2. Mai 2008)

Naja Tricks brauchst du wohl kaum einsetzen....wenn du bei Ebay WoW Acc eingibst bekommst du schon ne riesen auswahl


----------



## Qwalle (2. Mai 2008)

juhu, noch mehr leute, die sich mit ihrem char nicht identifizieren, geschweigedenn auskennen ^^

sinnfrei ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn du nachts nicht schlafen kannst, dann twink einfach, anstatt einen thread zu eröffnen, der sich damit beschäftigt, das geistige eigentum von blizzard zu verkaufen... haste mehr von ...


----------



## Djendra (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht die ganzen Antworten zum Tread durchgelesen.

Ich sag nur soviel, ich arbeite jeden Tag und spiel abends und am Wochenende. Es hat zwar ca. 3 Monate gedauert bis ich auf Lvl. 70 war. Aber ich war happy und es hat mir eine Befriedigung gegeben, weil ich es selber geschafft habe. Ich bin immer noch kein super Spiele und stell selbst heute noch viele Fragen, aber das ist mir egal, man kann ja nicht alles wissen.

Ich halte nicht viel davon, dass Accounts frei verkauft werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil gerade in bg und raids (hab selber noch keinen gemacht, leider) wird wohl auch viel Erfahrung gebraucht und die sammelt man ja nur wenn man selbst seinen Char hochlevelt. Außerdem macht es Spass, sich später die Anfänge eines Chars und die damit verbundenen Fehler (die einem heute lächerlich vorkommen) erinnert.


----------



## poTTo (2. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ... Laß gut sein! Aber ich denke JEDER Beruf hat seine Mindestanforderung und ich hab schon Plakatkleber erlebt die für ihren Beruf nicht qualifizert waren... tjaja! ^^



Endlich mal was zum Schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber wie wäre es wenn sich der TE mal endlich mal äußert !


----------



## lapidar (2. Mai 2008)

Arbeitlose die mit dem Leveln von Charakteren Geld verdienen? Gute Idee - im selben Atemzug gehört aber auch die Arbeitslosenunterstützung gestrichen!

Ich würde mich schämen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

Dragon schrieb:


> [...] weil man illegal Accounts verkauft. Blizzard hat schon seine Gründe warum das verkaufen von Accounts illegal ist!




Ich bin da ja übel hartnäckig aber das Verkaufen von Accounts ist NICHT illegal, da Blizzard  (Gott sei dank) noch keine Gesetze machen kann. Es verstößt gegen die AGB und kann daher von Blizz im Rahmen des Vertrages geahndet werden (Accoutsperre) Das wars.


----------



## Murk (2. Mai 2008)

das nur eine bestimmte schicht der spieler zeit hat etwas zu schaffen ist schon einmal totaler humbug.
klar - diese schicht hat mehr zeit - aber machen diese es besser als die andere schicht ???

zum thema :
agb's sind keine gesetze sondern nur erstellte bedingungen die ein hersteller festlegt, diese muss man akzeptieren um das produkt nutzen zu können. das bedeutet aber nicht das diese agb's gesetzeskonform sind und zivilrechtlich verfolgt werden können.
man kauft mit dem produkt eine lizenz, diese lizenz kann ein einem nutzer gebunden sein, möchte der nutzer diese nicht mehr haben so erlischt diese lizenz. der lizenzgeber entscheidet darüber ob diese lizenz weiter gegeben werden darf, gegen entgelt oder kostenlos ist egal.
verbietet ein lizenzgeber die weitergabe einer lizenz so ist dieses rechtlich gesehen in ordnung und nicht zu beanstanden.
anders würde es aussehen wenn ein lizenznehmer sich einen neuen rechner und betriebssystem zulegen würde und der lizenzgeber verweigert dann die installation und benutzung auf das neue system, obwohl der lizenznehmer der selbe bleibt.
fakt ist also - rechtlich gesehen ist dieser eintrag im lizenzvertrag das ein account nicht weiterveräußert werden darf in ordnung.
nicht in ordnung ist dieser eintrag das sich mehere familienmitglieder einen account  teilen zum spielen nicht gestattet ist. denn es wird immer nur ein char gleichzeitigt benutzt und ob es ein anderes familienmitglied oder der lizenznehmer selber macht ist unerheblich.

denke das damit so weit alles klar gesagt wurde.


----------



## Sharymir (2. Mai 2008)

Ich habe 5 x 70er Chars von denen ich nur noch 2 Spiele...eben diese 2 haben Epic Flugi und Reittiere und ich hab noch um die 6k Gold angespart....


Und jetzt halt Dich fest ICH BIN BERUFSTÄTIG!Ich bin Koch von Beruf hab ne 6 Tage Woche,hab Freundin mit Kinder mit denen ich sehr viel unternehme......wo bitte muss man Arbeitslos sein um in WoW was zu erreichen?


Ich finde Klischees sollten verboten werden.



Mit nem bissel Geduld geht alles    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...muss auch noch dabei sagen ich spiele seit Release ohne Unterbrechung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Mfg


----------



## Torumin (2. Mai 2008)

Ok  ich habe mir hier alles durch gelesen und muss sagen ich bin gegen acc Verkauf.

Ich frage mich ob die Leute die acc verkaufen wollen wiesen das sie nicht 200-300 Euro dafür kriegen. Je größer das Angebot desto weniger kriegst du für den acc. Also kriegen die etwa 20-30 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (2. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

wir werden ab 01.06.2008 auf ihrem Hartz4 Account einen fiktiven Betrag von 400€ monatlich als Einkommen von verkauften WoW Accounts ansetzten. 

Gruss

Ihre Arbeitsagentur


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Endlich mal was zum Schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würde grad nicht gehen die Eltern von dem kleinen haben die PC zeit gestrichen nachdem er geheult hat das wir alle gegen ihn sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir werden ab 01.06.2008 auf ihrem Hartz4 Account einen fiktiven Betrag von 400€ monatlich als Einkommen von verkauften WoW Accounts ansetzten.
> 
> ...



öhm, des geht nicht, dazu müssten die mehr zahlen, damit sie 400euro abziehen könnten Oo
irgendwie haben hier so einige recht falsche vorstellung, wieviel geld harz4 bedeutet.


----------



## Gnarak (2. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann Summe XXX minus 400 = Null, passt dann in jedem Fall


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> würde grad nicht gehen die Eltern von dem kleinen haben die PC zeit gestrichen nachdem er geheult hat das wir alle gegen ihn sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hahaha der war gemein und deswegen gut!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Mai 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> würde grad nicht gehen die Eltern von dem kleinen haben die PC zeit gestrichen nachdem er geheult hat das wir alle gegen ihn sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



entweder das oder er träumt grad davon wie er erst ein paar 70iger hochlevelt und dann bei E-Bay verkauft, später ein paar Chinafarmer anstellt und garnicht mehr selber levelt bis er dann soviel Kohle gemacht hat das er einfach mal Blizzard aufkauft!^^

Hmmm..... moment! Das kommt mir bekannt vor.. schnell Kohle (Leveln) ohne was dafür zu tun (arbeiten/spielen)...

Öhm TE? Willste nicht sowieso zu Warhammer wechseln?? Ich hab gehört da soll man die Accounts sogar verkaufen können!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Öhm TE? Willste nicht sowieso zu Warhammer wechseln?? Ich hab gehört da soll man die Accounts sogar verkaufen können!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich selber würde mir nicht warhammer hohlen die ganzen kiddys wegen buffed warhammer gesehen haben und dachten : nicht so comichaft man kann kann pvp machen zum leveln? woho! das werd ich mir hohlen und alle wegroxXxern. genau deswegen hohl ich mir es nicht weil dann die community von war fürn Arsch sein wird aber sehen wirs positiv dann werden weniger kiddys in wow rumlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

hab mal bissel bei ebay geblättert...

der durchschnittspreis pro char liegt bei etwa 70 euro
wenn der char dann noch full s1 is, gehts auf die 100 euro zu.

wieviele stunden braucht man für 0-70 und full s1? 

so einige.

ergo schlechter stundenlohn, da geh ich im sommer lieber wieder spargel stechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (2. Mai 2008)

tut jetzt blos nicht so scheinheilig.

jeder von euch hat schon beim chinesen gold gekauft und der accountverrkauf soll "illegal" sein ?

von illegal kann gar keine rede sein, denn dann dürfte ebay die accounts gar nicht anbieten und würde es auch nicht. ebay achtet sehr darauf, dass nur legale geschäfte abgewickelt werden.

ihr wollt nur eure pfründe sichern und merkt nicht mal, das ihr schon längst verloren habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



Ach du je.... und das soll jetzt der Ersatz für die Arbeitssuche werden, oder wie?... Wenn ich sowas schon les, könnt ich k*****!!!....

Mach lieber ma den PC aus und schreib ein paar Bewerbungen!!!...


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

ShadowOfHimself schrieb:


> Mach lieber ma den PC aus und schreib ein paar Bewerbungen!!!...



gibt auch leute, die schreiben die am pc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (2. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wir haben den Report Button erfolgreich an Schimpansen getestet, arbeiten aber noch an einer Version die von den Forennutzern angenommen wird.
> 
> Abgesehn davon: Diskussion ÜBER das Thema ist ok, allerdings sollten die Leute auch was zum Thema beitragen.



Wuhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazahrus (2. Mai 2008)

Hey WoW-Community, 

mach mal `nen Schritt zur Seite, ich glaub Du stehst auf Deinem Humor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (2. Mai 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch den Gedanken gehabt meinen Acc zuverkaufen, weil ich denke das ich keine Lust mehr auf Wow habe. Aber dann kam mir in den Sinn, dass ich mir doch nicht Tage und manchmal Nächte um die Ohren haue um ein paar Kröten zubekommen für meine mal heiß geliebten Chars, die dann ein Anderer spielt, der zu faul, keine Lust, angeben will oder sonst was ist. Nee und ich sage immer wieder nein zu Accverkäufen und erst recht zu Goldverkäufen! Ist doch nicht Frechheit wenn sich Blizzard die Mühe macht ein Spiel zubauen mit tausendfacher Arbeit und Geldaufwand und andere sich ne goldene Nase dann daran verdienen.

LG Astiria


----------



## Delhoven (2. Mai 2008)

Kann ich voll und ganz verstehen @Topic.

Habe auch 90 Tage play auf 2 Chars. Account ist 2 Jahre alt. Den würde ich auch nicht löschen, sondern wenn ich aufhöre, so gut es geht noch was rausholen.


----------



## Lizard King (2. Mai 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ich habe 5 x 70er Chars von denen ich nur noch 2 Spiele...eben diese 2 haben Epic Flugi und Reittiere und ich hab noch um die 6k Gold angespart....
> Und jetzt halt Dich fest ICH BIN BERUFSTÄTIG!Ich bin Koch von Beruf hab ne 6 Tage Woche,hab Freundin mit Kinder mit denen ich sehr viel unternehme......wo bitte muss man Arbeitslos sein um in WoW was zu erreichen?
> Ich finde Klischees sollten verboten werden.
> Mit nem bissel Geduld geht alles
> ...



Das ist eben das was dieser Mainstream Pöbel nicht begreiffen will.
WOW ist ein MMORPG das spielt man über Monate und Jahre hinweg, darauf ist es ausgelegt.

Der Sinn des Spiels besteht nicht darin mit T6 rumzulaufen sondern in die Welt mit andern einzutauchen, kleine Erfolge zu feiern, sich entweder fürs Casual zocken, PVP oder Raiden zu entscheiden und daran mit anderen Spass zu haben. 
Für jeden ist mehr als genug geboten, aber das man innerhalb von paar Wochen nach Spielstart mit "endgame equip" rumläuft ist garnicht gewollt!

Das Spiel bestreitet man mit dem eigenen Char, mit der eigenen Persönlichkeit und dem eigenen Skill ^^

Der WEG ist das ZIEL!


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Mai 2008)

ich verstehe nicht warum arbeitslose sich lieber vor den pc setzen und wow spielen und sich keinen vernünftigen job suchen


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

*(Kunde)* Hy,  ich hätte gerne einen 70er Char zum kaufen bitte. 

*(Verkäufer)* Aber gerne, danke dass sich sich für eines unserer Qualitätsprodukte interessieren. Darf ich sie im Vorfeld darauf hinweisen, dass wird grade Priester-Wochen haben. Da bekommen sie zu Ihrem Prieser Shadow - und Healequip zum selben Preis.

*(Kunde)* Hm klingt gut, aber ich wollte schon lieber was wo ich im PvP richtig zudreschen kann.

*(Verkäufer) *hmm...da ist dann ein Priester nicht so das richtige, sie wollen lieber so einen Männer-Char haben was, _knufft den Kunden kumpelhaft in die Schulter_. Sowas zum Singlehitten Bäm bäm Damgemeter Killer, eine gute Wahl, eine sehr gute Wahl.

*(Kunde)* _ganz begeistert_ jaja genau sowas suche ich mit viel Schaden und Super Waffen _sabbert_

*(Verkäufer)* Hmm da hätte ich hier ganz frisch einen S3 Schurken mit Netherdrachen als Flugmount und 3000 Gold Taschengeld. Wenn sie bar zahlen lege ich noch ein Gruselkürbispet gratis drauf.

*(Kunde)*_ Nickt begeistert._ Der is klasse den nehm ich  was kostet den sowas

*(Verkäufer)* _nennt den Preis_

*(Kunde)* _schluckt _ ähhh... ssooo teuer? Was würd ich den dafür bekommen _legt sein Taschengeld auf den Tresen_

*(Verkäufer)* _lacht resigniert_  hmm dafür.... das meinen sie nicht ernst oder ?  .... wobei... Moment mal...ein Angebot kann ich ihnen machen...

*(Kunde)* _betrachtet das Angebot willigt schweren Herzens ein und geht mit seinem Pala nach Hause._


----------



## KontorD (2. Mai 2008)

für sowas gehört man an die Wand gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



NOch mehr WoW Spieler die ihren Char nicht Spielen können weil sie ihn bei Ebay ersteigert haben oder sie hochspielen lassen haben brauchen wir echt nicht....schon der gedanke allein von dir is Volksverrat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (2. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *(Kunde)* _betrachtet das Angebot willigt schweren Herzens ein und geht mit seinem Pala nach Hause._




herr ohrensammler: köstlich wie immer *lachtränchen wegwisch*


----------



## Undeathjenna (2. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *(Kunde)* Hy,  ich hätte gerne einen 70er Char zum kaufen bitte.
> 
> *(Verkäufer)* Aber gerne, danke dass sich sich für eines unserer Qualitätsprodukte interessieren. Darf ich sie im Vorfeld darauf hinweisen, dass wird grade Priester-Wochen haben. Da bekommen sie zu Ihrem Prieser Shadow - und Healequip zum selben Preis.
> 
> ...



hey der is gut.   echt genial.
Kann man sich aber gut vorstellen wie der teenie mit seinem frischen 70er Vergelter dann abzieht.


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Mai 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Lol, kannst mit auch ruhig abnehmen, könnte aber am Schlafmangel liegen. Das Du übrigens mit deinem angeblichen IQ von 130 absolut auf Wolke 7 schwebst, merkt man ja allein ja schon an Deiner Umgangsform. Einbildung ist auch ´ne Bildung oder wie war das? Verkauf Deinen Acc. kann mir doch hoch wie breit sein. Bloss wer will´s wissen? Ich geh jetzt Arbeiten...will auch keiner wissen...
> Ausserdem sollte jemand wie Du, der ja schliesslich zur Geistlichen Elite Deutschlands gehört, im Stande sein, seine Infos aus den bereits vorhandenen 99999999 Mio. Threads zu ziehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wir fassen zusammen...thema gabs x mal, te will nichts anderes hören wie "seh ich auch so", weil alles andere ja keine diskussion ist 
und komischer menschenschlag sind wir hier auch alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
report und dicht


----------



## Aplizzier (2. Mai 2008)

Ja ne nur Hausfrauen und schüler ohne Freunde haben die zeit einen hochszuspielen toootal unfair

/ironie off!!


----------



## Idhren (2. Mai 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> tut jetzt blos nicht so scheinheilig.
> 
> jeder von euch hat schon beim chinesen gold gekauft und der accountverrkauf soll "illegal" sein ?
> 
> ...



Lesen bildet - in dem Fall solltest du dir mal durchlesen was du nach jedem Patch vermutlich einfach durchklickst und dann wirst du sehen dass es durchaus illegal ist wenn Accounts bei Ebay verkauft werden (auch das Kaufen übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Ausserdem finde ich es eine dreiste und unverschämte Unterstellung zu behaupten alle hätten schonmal Gold gekauft, was übrigens im Zeitalter der Tagesquesten gar nicht mehr nötig ist. Jeder kann es locker auf zigtausend Gold schaffen, auch wenn er nur ne halbe Stunde am Tag Zeit hat, man muss sich einfach nur die Questen rauspicken die schnell gehn. Ob das Sinn macht... nein, aber es macht auch keinen Sinn sauerverdiente Euro hinzulegen um sich Gold zu kaufen.

Und ich für meinen Teil muss sagen: ich bin froh, dass ich noch nie mit einem Spieler, der seinen Char gekauft hat, im Raid konfrontiert war...


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum arbeitslose sich lieber vor den pc setzen und wow spielen und sich keinen vernünftigen job suchen



dürfen arbeitslose kein hobby haben?

ich spiele wow, weils mich NEBEN der jobsuche beschäftigt, leider beschäftigt mich die jobsuche nicht 24 stunden rund um die uhr, mangels angebote/vorstellungstermine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch bewerbungen schreiben ist keine vollzeitbeschäftigung, eben weil das schreiben am pc nunmal nicht lange dauert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

Idhren schrieb:


> Lesen bildet - in dem Fall solltest du dir mal durchlesen was du nach jedem Patch vermutlich einfach durchklickst und dann wirst du sehen dass es durchaus illegal ist wenn Accounts bei Ebay verkauft werden (auch das Kaufen übrigens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich mach das jetzt zu meiner heiligen Besessenheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEIN es ist NICHT illegal. Illegal bedeutet gesetzeswidrig. Blizzard macht keine Gesetze sondern nur AGB. 
Also ist es nur ein Verstoß gegen die ABG und kann daher lediglich maximal mit einer Accountsperre geahndet werden!


----------



## Konradio (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Weinigstens einen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag hätte ich mir schon gewünscht - naja, war wohl zuviel verlangt in diesem Forum.
> Auch das stimmt so nicht: Nicht jeder will stundenlang raiden oder in Instanzen oder im BG rumhocken. Auch heute gibt es schon genug Spieler, die lieber ihren Reitbär oder ihre epische Rüstung in den Hauptstädten zur Schau tragen wollen. Auch solche Bedürfnisse kann WoW befriedigen und bei einem freien Accountverkauf allen zugänglich gemacht werden. Das wäre nur fair.


Naja, wer würde das denn noch "cool" finden, wenn du T6 hast, ist ddoch eh gekauft, alle würden dich flamen, etc., etc.... 
Und Überhaupt, was soll der Mist denn, du kaufst dir sagen wir mal für 200 Euro einen Account, dann stellst du dich 1 Stunde am Tag nach Orgrimmar, wo dich ein paar Typen sehen und im Höchstfall "Gz" sagen.
Klasse.


----------



## Valiel (2. Mai 2008)

Whitworth schrieb:


> Gibt eh schon zuviele 70er die ihre Chars nicht spielen können...



Das dachte ich mir dann auch... lol^^

Der Bruder meiner liebsten hat mit WoW aufgehört und seinen Account für 150€ bei ebay vertickt. Oh man.. Sack drüber und mitm Knüppel druff^^

Es gibt wie schon zitiert genug deppen die ihren Char nicht raffen, von daher bin ich absolut dagegen.


----------



## schmalhans (2. Mai 2008)

@ te: und dann? dann whispert mich priester ein full t6 hexer an und fragt mich ob ich ihn ein portal nach shatt stellen kann und noch evtl wasser casten könnte......


----------



## Ashnaeb (2. Mai 2008)

Es hat auch eine andere Dimension, das Thema: Wir würden von Chinafarmen mit billigen Accs überschwemmt werden. Die ganze Spielbalance, die jetzt "nur" in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, würde sich komplett auflösen.


----------



## Terroris91 (2. Mai 2008)

oh gott... so einen schrott habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen -,-
es ist ein SPIEL und ein wesentlicher bestandteil dieses spiels ist es seinen char zu leveln und seine fähigkeiten kennen zu lernen!
accountkäufer sind in den meisten fällen kacknoobs die dann mit ihren völlig überequipten chars posen aber nichts auf die reihe bekommen! einfach arm!

und nochwas das mich schwer nervt:
schüler mit arbeitslosen vergleichen?!
gehts noch junge?
ich bin in der 11. klasse habe 3 mal die woche unterricht bis 16 uhr und danach noch hausaufgaben so das ich nicht vor 18 uhr fertig bin und zusätzliches lernen für klausuren is da noch nicht mit eingerechnet!


also spiel ein anderes spiel wenns dir nicht passt aber belaste die ohnehin schon von genügend flame kiddys geplagte buffed.de community nicht mit so ner kacke!


----------



## Undeathjenna (2. Mai 2008)

jo genau. 

Da fällt mir grad ein das mich auch mal einer (er war 70!!!!) mit der Hexe (als ich die noch gespielt hab) /w hat ob ich ihm nicht ein portal nach IF machen kann. hab ihn dann auf igno gesetzt als er nicht kapieren wollte das ich, als HM, nur jemand zu mir porten kann.

Oder ganz witzig war auch mal als ich nem 63er HM erklärt hab wie man als Hexer jemand porten kann.


----------



## Swold (2. Mai 2008)

4/10


----------



## Zuldaar (2. Mai 2008)

wäre das spiel in der aufbauphase interessanter müßte man sich nicht ums hochleveln sorgen und könnte sich über die lange spieldauer sogar freuen, willst du das spiel spielen oder nur mit einem fetten char rumrennen? das sollte eigentlich der hauptanreiz sein (kaobaan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber ansonsten stimmt es: das ganze getrade und ausgetausche macht es für normale spieler schwer, ständig sieht man bombastisch ausgestattete low-lvl spieler die einen in battles dann natürlich leicht wegputzen, ich wäre sogar dafür dass auch das hochpeppeln durch zweit-chars unmöglich ist, warum braucht es das? 

sachen wie das auktionshaus sind im grunde ziemlich lächerlich, wenn du ein item haben möchtest queste dafür! oder sprich mit anderen spielern, das war doch mal der sinn des spiels oder? wenn man alles sofort haben will dann ladet euch doch ein datenblatt eures chars runter, bastelt mit photoshop überall riesenwerte und topequipment rein und freut euch drüber..


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Mai 2008)

Langsam wird der Thread sogar lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne einige Kommentare haben mich echt zum schmunzeln gebrtacht.
Das mit dem Plakatkleber ist bislang mein Favorit. xD


----------



## Mende (2. Mai 2008)

Boeh,...Auf was für ideen manche kommen.. Man spielt es aus Fun, und ist stolz einen hoch zu leveln, und mit diesme rum zurennen, wenn du Geld brauchst gehe lieber arbeiten....


----------



## loeffellux (2. Mai 2008)

Mich erinert dieses Thema an Drogen!
-der Kauf von Drogen ist Illegal
-der Kauf von Accounts verstößt gegen die AGB

-Leute, die dringend Drogen brauchen, bekommen auch welche
-Leute, die dringend Accounts brauchen, bekommen auch welche

-das Verbot schützt allerdings dagegen, dass man leichter an Drogen kommt und somit, dass die hälfte der Bevölkerung begifft durch die gegend rennt
-das Verbot schützt allerdings dagegen, dass man leichter an Accounts kommt und somit, dass die hälfte der Spieler im /2 fragt, wo man sich die Waffen von Illidan kaufen kann


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (2. Mai 2008)

Wie sinnlos is das denn? Accountverkauf ist meiner meinung nach total fürn arsch.. was haben manager etc davon wenn sie sich nen acc kaufen? denen würde es eh keinen spaß machen, weil sie keine ahnung vom spiel und char haben.. und die anderen spieler haben auch nix davon wenn sie noobs in gruppen haben...


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (2. Mai 2008)

Dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen aber Geld durch WoW Accounts machen?.....
Das einzige was ich ok fände: Jemand hört auf und will seine Chars einem Freund/Jemandem in der Familie geben (umsonst). Der bekommende zahlt den Trans und fertig. 
Dabei würde Blizzard noch ein paar Mille mehr machen und einige Chars in die viel "arbeit" gesteckt wurde liegen nicht nur rum


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

loeffellux schrieb:


> Mich erinert dieses Thema an Drogen!
> -der Kauf von Drogen ist Illegal
> -der Kauf von Accounts verstößt gegen die AGB
> 
> ...




(junkie) Ey alter hastu was hastu was ich brauch dringend was
(dealer) mann  nich so laut  kommt mit in den Kellereingang hier
(junkie) k man jetzt gib mir was am besten nen Hexer mein Account ist gehackt worden ich brauch dringend nen Hexer damit das Zittern weggeht!!
(dealer) Hexer sind schwer zu besorgen zu Zeit mann, die Blizzardbullen sind überall und schnüffeln rum. Hexer sind schwierig
(junkie) egal alter ich hab bisschen kohle vom Goldverkauf gespart, gib mir n Hexer ok 
(dealer) Roger mann lass ma die Kohle sehn...ok das reicht. Aber denk dran zur Zeit nur mit T4 mehr is nicht drin, bei den Kontrollen.
(junkie) scheissegal  gib die Daten rüber....ahh danke ...und ... Ach ja übrigens: ich bin von Blizzard. Das Verkaufen von Accounts ist illegal. Ich nehme sie hiermit fest wegen Verstoß gegen das neue Bundesblizzardgesetz §17 Abs 2 Satz 3. Sie haben das Recht zu schweigen, alles was sie jetzt sagen...............


----------



## Dominanz (2. Mai 2008)

nun warum machen schaltet blizzard nicht gleich noch goldselling von hause aus frei
und items für geld wären auch super
am besten sollte man auch jeden boss für 4-5 euro auf knopfdruck killen  können
für 3,50 kriegen warlocks dann auch grünes feuer 
und schattenpriester aoe+cc

merkst worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Neophytee (2. Mai 2008)

o.O ich geh arbeiten ich kann mich gut auststatten und hochleven. weis net wo das prob sein soll.

Wenn ich z.b mal mit dem acc von nem kollegen spiele habe ich sowas von keine ahnung was ich machen muss oder was der char kann dafür level ich ihn mri selber und weis dafür alles. also ich bin auch für close weil das ist echt .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neophytee (2. Mai 2008)

Dominanz schrieb:


> und schattenpriester aoe+cc




:O haben sie doch zumindestens cc (gedankenkontrolle) ^^ und aoe holy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3nliver (2. Mai 2008)

Totaler Mist..jeder sollte seinen Char persöhnlich hochgespielt haben..sonst gibt es noch mehr totale Noobs auf den Servern, die mit ihren Chars nicht umgehen können...


----------



## peterpannbg (2. Mai 2008)

Wer keine Zeit zum Leveln hat, sollte auch mit dem Spiel nicht anfangen oder sich kleinere Ziele setzen. Hab aktuell 2 70er, aber ich persönlich hab derzeit mehr Spaß, meinen 20er char zu spielen, als stundenlang in Inis zu rennen oder Daily´s zu machen. Was genau solltest denn mit dem Gold machen in WoW? Tränke kaufen, hat man Twinks dafür zum Farmen. Rezepte kaufen? Net bei den Preisen im AH. Equip kaufen? Einmal die Woche Markenrun Kara, hast auch nach 4-6 Wochen nettes Equip zusammen. Also wozu überhaupt Gold kaufen, ob ich jetzt T4 T5 oder T6 equipped bin, Spaß macht mir das Spiel nicht durchs Equipment, sondern die Leute, mit denen ich zusammenspiele oder die Ziele, die ich selber mir setze.


----------



## kthxbye (2. Mai 2008)

Hab mir nich alle 10 Seiten durchgelesen... drum gehe ich auf den TE ein:

Find Acc.kauf und -verkauf auch nich so schlimm.
Wenn ich irgendwann mal mit WoW aufhöre, dann sind mir die AGB's sowieso egal... ich spiel ja eh nichmehr, wieso sollte ich dann meinen Acc nich verkaufen?

Zum Punkt nubigkeit:
Es gibt auch ohne Acc.kauf/-verkauf viele noobs... ich durfte schon viele 70er erleben die den char zwar selber gelevelt, dennoch aber 0 Ahnung hatten... ich frag mich immer wieder wie man nur bis 70 Leveln und dabei viele offensichtliche Fakten so derb ignorieren kann... (fragt nen Hunter "Gem A (z.b. 8 wille) oder Gem B (beispiel 8 Agi)?"...

Wenn jemand z.b. keinen Tank hat und mal einen spielen möchte, hat aber keine Zeit mir einen hochzuleveln, dann fänd ich es ok, wenn er sich einen kauft (wenn er das nötige geld dazu hat sich den zu kaufen und den zweitaccount auch zu unterhalten.

Also Ingametechnisch kann ich da nichts erkennen...
Es wird keiner geschadet. Dass solche Käufer sich evtl noobig anstellen mag sein, aber davon gibt es ohnehin schon genug. Also ich kann keinen wirklichen Grund erkennen soetwas zu verbieten...
Blizz würde damit sogar auch Geld verdienen, wenn sie z.b. eine Gebühr von 10€ einführen würden um den Besitzer zu überschreiben.

Mit dem Accountverkauf kann man auch nich wirklich effektiv Geld verdienen... zum einen müsste immer wieder ein Spiel gekauft werden, zum anderen dauert das einfach zu lange... wenn ich 3 Monate für nen 70er brauch (dann isser 70, hat aber noch kein equip) und dann nochma paar Monate vergehen um ihn mit Epics auszustatten, damit der acc. überhaupt ein paar euros wert is, dann hab ich sicher keine lust nach 4+ Monaten den Acc. für 50€ zu verscherbeln um dann neu anzufangen... wobei das neue spiel dann schonma wieder paar euro kostet.

Also ich bin für die legalisierung von Acckauf/-verkauf, gehe aber nicht davon aus dass blizz es jemals legalisieren wird...

mfg


Edit:


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (junkie) Ey alter hastu was hastu was ich brauch dringend was
> (dealer) mann  nich so laut  kommt mit in den Kellereingang hier
> (junkie) k man jetzt gib mir was am besten nen Hexer mein Account ist gehackt worden ich brauch dringend nen Hexer damit das Zittern weggeht!!
> (dealer) Hexer sind schwer zu besorgen zu Zeit mann, die Blizzardbullen sind überall und schnüffeln rum. Hexer sind schwierig
> ...


Also entweder liegts an mir oder das is iwie total unlustig...



peterpannbg schrieb:


> Wer keine Zeit zum Leveln hat, sollte auch mit dem Spiel nicht anfangen oder sich kleinere Ziele setzen. Hab aktuell 2 70er, aber ich persönlich hab derzeit mehr Spaß, meinen 20er char zu spielen, als stundenlang in Inis zu rennen oder Daily´s zu machen. Was genau solltest denn mit dem Gold machen in WoW? Tränke kaufen, hat man Twinks dafür zum Farmen. Rezepte kaufen? Net bei den Preisen im AH. Equip kaufen? Einmal die Woche Markenrun Kara, hast auch nach 4-6 Wochen nettes Equip zusammen. Also wozu überhaupt Gold kaufen, ob ich jetzt T4 T5 oder T6 equipped bin, Spaß macht mir das Spiel nicht durchs Equipment, sondern die Leute, mit denen ich zusammenspiele oder die Ziele, die ich selber mir setze.



Joa... so mach ich das auch, aber es gibt sicherlich welche die dazu keine Zeit haben.
Es gibt eben auch Leute die nehmen sich nur ein paar mal die woche zeit zum spielen, diese verbringen die dann mit raiden.
Sind z.B. 13h pro woche on, wovon sie dann 12h raiden und 1h im ah nach schnäppchen suchen...
Sollen diese auf den Raidspass verzichten, nur weil sie nicht auf das Grindprinzip von Blizz anspringen für jeden kleinen Erfolg stundenlang irgendwas grinden oder farmen zu müssen?
In dem Fall fänd ich es völlig ok wenn sich solche leute ein wenig Gold kaufen um ihre Raids finanzieren zu müssen, oder wenn diese sich einen anderen Char kaufen um mal was anderes zu spielen.

Es ist ja nich so, dass es ein privileg wäre sich was für geld kaufen zu können... ich seh das eher als fluch sich etwas kaufen zu müssen.
Ich persönlich finds echt arm wenn man echtes Geld für WoW ausgibt (von den monatlichen gebühren mal abgesehen), aber wenn diese es einfach nich anders können... ich finds arm, aber auch verständlich.
mfg again


----------



## Svenman78 (2. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube der Thread sollte wirklich geschlossen werden. Aber nicht wegen des Themas an und für sich sondern weil die Community in 95% der Beiträge hier entweder total am Thema vorbeischrammt, nur rumflamed oder beides zusammen anstatt sich mal zusammenzureißen und eine ordentliche Diskussion zu führen.

Hier wird ständig von Kiddys geredet, der Großteil postet hier den Müll rein.

Mir ist egal ob ihr mich nun flamed, hasst oder ownen wollt. Man kann sich zu jedem Thema ordentlich artikulieren und ernsthaft diskutieren.

Ich finde es zwar nicht toll, das man Chars, Gold, Items und was weiß ich aus dem Spiel verkaufen möchte, deswegen beschimpfe ich aber nicht gleich jeden als Noob.

Das Spiel ist 3 Jahre alt, ich habe eigentlich gehofft das die Spieler ebenfalls etwas älter und erwachsener werden, leider scheint dem nicht so zu sein.


----------



## loeffellux (2. Mai 2008)

irgentwie hat mich dieses thread jetz angespornt...
ihr fidnet mich auch ebay.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## dirkdiggler (2. Mai 2008)

ohne worte....was soll man zu so einem mentalen dünnpfiff sagen.......arschl...., ich hab nen job, ich hab ne familie, ich hab nen spannendes rl, und nu der kracher.......ich hab 3 70er auf t5 niveau!!


" wenn man keine ahnung hatt, einfach mal die fresse halten! "

in diesem sinne -.-


----------



## Deathsoull (2. Mai 2008)

Cheater an die Wand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (2. Mai 2008)

Echt Bitter....
Das jemand solche Aussagen trifft


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (2. Mai 2008)

Du solltest dir mal die AGB´s durchlesen die Acc sind eigentum von Blizz sonst dürften die dich net kicken bannen etc.
Und komm mir nicht mit ich bezahl jeden monat geld das ist mein Acc.
Wär ja genauso wenn du ein Haus renovierst und das denn (obwohl es nicht dein Haus ist was du renoviert hast) bei Ebay verkaufst der Eigentümer freut sich!


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Mai 2008)

Svenman78 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich finde es zwar nicht toll, das man Chars, Gold, Items und was weiß ich aus dem Spiel verkaufen möchte, deswegen beschimpfe ich aber nicht gleich jeden als Noob.
> 
> Das Spiel ist 3 Jahre alt, ich habe eigentlich gehofft das die Spieler ebenfalls etwas älter und erwachsener werden, leider scheint dem nicht so zu sein.



Ich glaube die Wutausbrüche hier sind leicht zu erklären.

Viele Menschen erleben im RL den Umstand: Wer Kohle hat ist was, wer keine Kohle hat ist nichts.
In WOW stellt sich das (bisher) anders da. Hier hat man (das Geld für die Flat und den Account vorausgesetzt) als Hartz4 Empfänger genau die gleichen Chancen wie der der gut verdienende Manager.
Sollte Gold und Account frei und problemlos verfügbar sein, würde der RL Zustand einkehren. Und das wollen grade die, die RL finanziell nicht gut dastehen auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Mai 2008)

Schwachsinn hoch unendlich

Also, mir mach Wow kaum noch spass, auch weil man sehr of Pech hat mit den Gruppen,  hat . Deren Spiler zwar einen hohen Level haben, ihren Char aber nicht beherrschen. Wenn jetzt jerder Hans und Franz mit nicht selbst hochgespielten Char die Welten unsicher Machen, geht das letzte bisschen Spass in einer Gruppe auch noch flöten. Vergiss es.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (2. Mai 2008)

Lol!!!!

Also warum spielen wir Computerspiele - hier in dem Fall WoW ein Rollenspiel die Betonung liegt auf ROLLENSPIEL!!!!

Es geht darum die Entwicklung eines selbst gestalteten Charakter mitzuerleben/durchzuleben. Man levelt, man questet, man equiptet, man interagiert mit der Spielwelt sowie andern Spielern nach seiner persönlichen Kreativität. In jedem Char steckt eine persönliche Note und der Char hat je nach Spieldauer eine gewisse Reputation auf dem Server. So etwas kann man nicht kaufen. Das ist so wenn man zu Eltern wird, d.h Kinder bekommt, und die Entwicklung seines Kindes miterlebt. Das wär nach deiner Auffassung ja so ich kauf mir direkt einen ausgewachsenen Sohn/Tochter und gut ist. Bzw. es wäre ein wenig anstrengend für die Frau ein voll ausgewachsenes Kind zu bkeommen. Das ist so als du beim Monopoly zocken, mit allen Straßen mit Hotels beginnst. Klar behaupten manche Lvln ist scheiße öde kotz kotz 2008 AD. Das gehört zum Spiel. Im realen Leben: "Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre."

Genug geschwafelt nun kommt mein vergleichbarer geistiger Dünnchiss:

ICH bin für die Wieder-Einführung der Sklaverei!!!


----------



## Lillyan (2. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie hoffe ich immernoch, daß die Aussage des TE ironisch war. Wenn er es ernst meinst verdient er echtes Mitleid.... besonders was die Signatur betrifft. Es sei denn du willst das erspielte Geld von deinem Hartz4 abziehen lassen um die Gesellschaft zu entlasten.... das wär ein echt feiner Zug von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (2. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *(Kunde)* Hy,  ich hätte gerne einen 70er Char zum kaufen bitte.
> 
> *(Verkäufer)* Aber gerne, danke dass sich sich für eines unserer Qualitätsprodukte interessieren. Darf ich sie im Vorfeld darauf hinweisen, dass wird grade Priester-Wochen haben. Da bekommen sie zu Ihrem Prieser Shadow - und Healequip zum selben Preis.
> 
> ...



ohrensammler, muss das jetzt mal loswerden - du bist mein buffed-held - keine anderen beiträge zwingen mich so oft zum schmunzeln oder laut zu lachen^^

weiter so, ist so richtig unterhaltsam^^

haha, die armen palas^^

und nochmal zum topic: ich kann mich schwer trennen von meinen chars, aber wenn, dann würde ich den vorher verschenken, als zu verkaufen; würde mir persönlich viel mehr freude bereiten^^


----------



## NarYethz (2. Mai 2008)

Blizzard hat ganz klar deswegen was gegen Acckauf/verkauf, weil diese illegalität ein großes finanzloch bei blizz verursacht. angenommen person a kauft von person b über ebay den account, dann hat blizzard nichts von dem geld, das person b bekommt. (1.finanzloch) person a muss sich ohne acc-kauf ebenfalls das game+addon nicht kaufen (2.finanzloch) und person a muss auch nich die zeit zahlen, die man braucht um sich den 70er hochzuspielen (3.finanzloch).. da sieht blizzard natürlich nicht gern zu.. ist jemand aber nur zu faul einen char hochzuspielen, ihm das game trotzdem aber sehr gefällt, wird er sich das spiel womöglich samt addon kaufen, aber dafür ewig auf lvls 20-50 bleiben und da langsam aber sicher aufsteigen..
so long, meine meinung
cya hel


----------



## kthxbye (2. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Wutausbrüche hier sind leicht zu erklären.
> 
> Viele Menschen erleben im RL den Umstand: Wer Kohle hat ist was, wer keine Kohle hat ist nichts.
> In WOW stellt sich das (bisher) anders da. Hier hat man (das Geld für die Flat und den Account vorausgesetzt) als Hartz4 Empfänger genau die gleichen Chancen wie der der gut verdienende Manager.
> Sollte Gold und Account frei und problemlos verfügbar sein, würde der RL Zustand einkehren. Und das wollen grade die, die RL finanziell nicht gut dastehen auf keinen Fall.



Crap...
Is halt so, dass sich die meisten hier ihren Acc erspielt haben... die haben Wochenlang dran gespielt um ihren Char auf 70 zu bekommen, dann kommt irgendwer daher und kauft sich einen für 50€ bei Ebay und hat damit genauso viel erreicht wie der, der Stundenlang am Tag spielt.

Ich hätte auch das Geld um mir Tausende von Gold zu kaufen, aber wieso sollte ich das machen?
Das is eher eine Frage der Einstellung... für mich is der Weg das Ziel, das Leveln, Questen und Farmen machen mir Spass.
Es gibt andere denen macht das Ziel an sich erst Spass, also erst der fertige full equipte 70er.
Ich find es super wenn ich nach 5h Spielzeit _endlich_ mein tolles neues Item X habe.
Ich halte es für schwachsinnig jemanden dafür zu bezahlen, dass er ein Spiel für mich spielt.

"Viele Menschen erleben im RL den Umstand: Wer Kohle hat ist was, wer keine Kohle hat ist nichts.
In WOW stellt sich das (bisher) anders da." bis hier stimme es noch.

"Hier hat man [...] als Hartz4 Empfänger genau die gleichen Chancen wie der der gut verdienende Manager."
Tuuuut... Falsch.
In WoW ist Zeit der größte Faktor... es is alles darauf ausgelegt viel Zeit in WoW zu verbringen... stundenlanges Urfeuer farmen um sich dann einen Gürtel herzustellen.... Wochenlanges Herzen sammeln um dann endlich bei der Mutter bestehen zu können, Monatelang Arena machen um dann in der Arena und BG's den hauch einer Chance zu haben.

In WoW: Zeit = Gold/Equip
             Equip/Gold > all

Da hat der Arbeitslose (wobei die Ansicht alle sitzen 24h zu Hause und sind Faul wie Sau zwar oft aber nicht immer zutrifft, manche sind auch den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen, machen Nebenjobs, helfen Freunden etc.) einen Vorteil, da er einfach mehr Zeit und somit das nötige Gold und Equip hat schnell vorran zu kommen.
Der Manager der sich nur am Abend wenige Stunden Zeit nimmt muss diese nicht vorhanden Zeit durch Goldkauf kompensieren.
Wieso soll er auf die Spielinhalte verzichten? Nur weil er neben den 4h Raid an 3-7 Abende pro Woche nich noch jeden Tag 3-6h farmt? Ich halte es für völlig ok wenn sich der Manager in dem Fall Gold zukauft.
mfg




Kujon schrieb:


> ohrensammler, muss das jetzt mal loswerden - du bist mein buffed-held - keine anderen beiträge zwingen mich so oft zum schmunzeln oder laut zu lachen^^
> 
> weiter so, ist so richtig unterhaltsam^^
> 
> ...


+

...


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (2. Mai 2008)

Naja, wird ja doch zum Glück wenigstens ein "bischen" sachlich Diskutiert.
Und ich finde dass ein /close nicht angebracht ist, Foren gibt es nunmal zum diskutieren und es sollte auch möglich sein, solche kritischen Themen, unter Berücksichtigung BEIDER Seiten zu führen.
Das Buffed Team ist nicht dumm, die wissen wenn sie einschreiten müssen und wenn nicht.
Ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen wenn jemand hier /closed schreibt und sich beschwert dass das Thema noch offen ist, ihr müsst es ja nicht lesen! Oder habt ihr Angst dass die Mehrheit vlt nicht eure Meinung teilt?

Was die Mehrheit so sagt stimmt aber eigentlich. Es wird wesentlich mehr Leute mit Highchars geben die nicht spielen können. 
Blizzard wird Verluste machen da die Leute nicht mehr Monate lang zocken um ihren Char auf 70 zu bekommen, Powerleveler schaffen dass in ein paar Wochen, wenn überhaupt so lang... 

Das Einzige was mir für einen legalen Verkauf von Accounts einfällt... wäre die Tatsache, 
dass wenn man nach etlichen Jahren WoW realisiert wieviel Zeit einem dadurch verloren
gegangen ist, wenigstens noch etwas Geld rausholen kann.
Man muss eben auch mal über WoW hinausdenken.

Aber wie gesagt, im großen ganzen wird es der Serverökonomie und der "Gruppenathmosphäre" schaden und deshalb würd ich einen legalen Verkauf ablehnen. Es wäre halt Ideal wenn man nach Aufhören von WoW noch etwas Geld zurückbekommt^^ Aber klar, is lächerlich. Würd sagen so wie es im moment ist, ist es ok.



> "Viele Menschen erleben im RL den Umstand: Wer Kohle hat ist was, wer keine Kohle hat ist nichts.
> In WOW stellt sich das (bisher) anders da." bis hier stimme es noch.
> 
> "Hier hat man [...] als Hartz4 Empfänger genau die gleichen Chancen wie der der gut verdienende Manager."
> ...


maan, ich glaub du hast das nicht ganz Verstanden, er meinte damit dass auch jemand ohne REALLIFE Geld oder einfach mit beschissenem Reallife in WoW Erfolg haben kann. Klar hat man in WoW Erfolg wenn man Equip/Gold hat. Aber das kann jeder erreichen der genug Zeit investiert. Auch Karl-Heinz X der seinen Computer neben einer brennenden Mülltonne stehen hat. Durch legalisierung des Account(ver)kaufs würden sich etliche reiche Menschen einfach einen TOP Account kaufen können, und somit wären die Menschen ohne Kohle wieder benachteiligt.


----------



## Zuldaar (2. Mai 2008)

@HansiHansenHans
genau so ist es, wer kauft ein spiel das quasi 70 level bietet und gibt dann noch mal geld aus damit er die ersten 69 nicht spielen muss? - da stimmt entweder was mit dem käufer oder dem spiel oder beidem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ich habe schon verständnis dafür dass spieler den textadventure und walk-and-grind müll nicht machen wollen

dieses den char aufbauen und gestalten macht eben wenig spaß wenn das equipment jeweils aus zehn polys besteht und jede rasse und klasse mit dem gleichen teil rumrennt, sich meine figur das ganze spiel über nicht verändert und es alles auch relativ eingeebnet ist (gnom so stark wie tauren, priester die krieger plätten, optisch gleiche monster unterschiedlich stark, alle rassen die gleichen klassen usw.)

in dieser hinsicht sind die neuen kostenlosen mmos wie perfect world wesentlich besser, sie bieten eine ziemlich breite palette styling tools die es erlauben den char anzupassen


----------



## Trunks89 (2. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sage nur /close 


und geh kacken kiddy


----------



## Mindista (2. Mai 2008)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Crap...
> Is halt so, dass sich die meisten hier ihren Acc erspielt haben... die haben Wochenlang dran gespielt um ihren Char auf 70 zu bekommen, dann kommt irgendwer daher und kauft sich einen für 50€ bei Ebay und hat damit genauso viel erreicht wie der, der Stundenlang am Tag spielt.



blödsinn.

er hat genau null erreicht.
er kennt das gefühl nicht, wenn man nach mehreren anstrengenden anläufen boss x legt nicht.
er kennt gornix, was hat er erreicht???

die einzigen, die denken er hat was erreicht, sind doch die spieler, die ihn betrachten, irgendwelche epixx sehen und anfangen zu sabbern.


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Mai 2008)

> er hat genau null erreicht.
> er kennt das gefühl nicht, wenn man nach mehreren anstrengenden anläufen boss xlegt nicht.
> er kennt gornix, was hat er erreicht???



/sign

btt: so ein bullshit...


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2008)

@ TE

Danke für Deine so sinnfreie Idee ...

Nicht nur das Du das Illegale 1x vorschlägst - nein gleich 2x.
Denn damit versaut man nicht nur WoW -
Nein Du benutzt auch noch die Steuerzahler illegal, um Dir als Arbeitsloser noch "ein Brot" dazu zu verdienen.

Als nächstes kommt wohl noch ein Thread, wo Du vorschlägst,
daß das Solzialamt noch die 13€ zahlen soll, um sich dann mit dem Verkaufen von Chars nochmal Geld zu verschaffen (natürlich nicht beim Amt angegeben).

Ich halte von diesem Verkauf und Kauf von Chars absolut nix!

Und mit der WoW-Lizenz ist ja wohl alles gesagt.
Hier ein Auszug daraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





greetz


----------



## Hubautz (2. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte ja deinen jugendlichen Enthusiasmus nicht dämpfen, aber hast du dir das mal genau überlegt ?
Selbst wenn wir rechtliche und moralische Fragen beiseite lassen, stehen wir vor einem kleinen Problem:
Du gehst also in einen Laden und kaufst dir ein WoW Spiel (35 Euro?) Dann erstellst du einen Account. (12 Euro/Monat ?) und spielst einen Char auf 70.
Das dauert – wenn du gut bist – etwa 10 Tage /played.
Damit ist jedoch nicht genug. Um den für einigermaßen Kohle zu verticken sollte er Ruf bei diversen Fraktionen, seine Berufe auf max geskilled und nicht zuletzt  - na sagen wir mal T5 haben.
Dafür brauchst du mindestens (!) noch mal 15 tage played.
So weit so gut. Für einen Account mit einem T5 – Char werden bei Ebay zurzeit maximal 200 Euro geboten.
Davon musst du die Kosten für das Spiel und für 25 Tage /played  (2,5 Monate, also runde 35 Euro) natürlich abziehen. Das heißt also du hast 130 Euro gut gemacht. In 600 Stunden. Das macht dann doch satte 22 Cent die Stunde.
Ja, dickes GZ kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (2. Mai 2008)

jaja ohne worte^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss bob




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (2. Mai 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Danke für Deine so sinnfreie Idee ...
> 
> Nicht nur das Du das Illegale 1x vorschlägst - nein gleich 2x.




nene, sinnfrei ist nur dein kommentar

der verkauf eines acc ist eben nicht "illegal", sondern verstößt nur gegen vertragliche lizenzbestimmungen. das erste ist strafrecht und das zweite nur zivilrecht, aber auch nur dfann, wenn blizzard das verfolgt und das gericht dann auch noch bestätigt, dass blizzard mit seinen lizenzbestimmungen nicht überzogen hat. sonst sind die nämlich null und nichtig.

ihr dödels habt nicht die geringste ahnung, tut aber so, als wüsstest ihr über alles bescheid und posaunt auch noch lautstark rum

und auch ein hartz4-empf kann sich ganz legal was zuverdienen. hat sich wohl bei dir noch nicht rumgesprochen

da sag ich nur, wer keine ahnung hat, soll einfach mal die fr... halten. und das gilt für fast alle komentare in diesem tread. 

so das muste mal gesagt werden


----------



## Biggles (2. Mai 2008)

Xentos schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon wieder höre.
> 
> Hab bei mir in der Gilde auch leute die Arbeiten gehe nund trotzdem top equipt sind.
> 
> Erstellen eines Themas bitte nur wenn: Der IQ höher ist als der eines Stuhls!




junge, du widerholst dich. richtig wird es deshalb noch lange nicht.

und im übrigen sollte das auch für kommentare gelten, aslso halt dich künftig raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2008)

@ Vorredner

Hättest vorhin besser nicht posten sollen.
Fragt sich, wer hier keine Ahnung hat.

Solltest Dich mal erkundigen, was man dazuverdienen darf!
Außerdem lies Dir mal den Bereich "Eigentum" in den Lizenzvereinbarungen durch.
Mit dem Verkauf von Chars handelst Du mit Blizzards Eigentum.
Und nun denk einfach mal nach, bevor Du hier wieder mit Kraftausdrücken kommst!

edit:
Denk auch an die Möglichkeit des  Editierens von Beiträgen, anstatt doppelt zu posten.

bye


----------



## Ilunadin (2. Mai 2008)

Wr einen Accoutn kauft verpasst das schönste am Spiel: Die Entdeckung der Welt sowie die Weiterentwicklugn der Klasse.

Ich besitze einen Schurken der jetzt in SSC unterwegs ist.Ich bin Schüler und habe dennoch kaum Zeit. HAt halt gedauert. Accountkauf gehört sich meiner  Meinung nach nicht udn macht das Spiel kaputt.


----------



## celion (2. Mai 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> junge, du widerholst dich. richtig wird es deshalb noch lange nicht.
> 
> und im übrigen sollte das auch für kommentare gelten, aslso halt dich künftig raus!
> 
> ...



wenn ich das Wort ""Junge" schon wieder höre dreht sich bei mir der Magen um!!!!

DER STUHL SOLLTE AUF DIR SITZEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lord just (2. Mai 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> nene, sinnfrei ist nur dein kommentar
> 
> der verkauf eines acc ist eben nicht "illegal", sondern verstößt nur gegen vertragliche lizenzbestimmungen. das erste ist strafrecht und das zweite nur zivilrecht, aber auch nur dfann, wenn blizzard das verfolgt und das gericht dann auch noch bestätigt, dass blizzard mit seinen lizenzbestimmungen nicht überzogen hat. sonst sind die nämlich null und nichtig.
> 
> ...




naja wenn ich was verkaufe, was mit nicht gehört (wie z.b. den wow account den ich nur miete) ist das heelerei.


also mal ganz von anfang.

blizzard hat nicht unbedingt was dagegen, dass man seine chars verkauft, denn man kann ja nen charaktertransfer kaufen, mit dem man einen char auf nen anderen server und account senden kann.

blizzard hat nur was dagegen, wenn man ihr eigentum (den account) verkauft.

wenn man sich nen account einrichtet, dann stimmt man zu, dass der account und alles was dazu gehört blizzard gehört und man ihn gegen ne monatliche gebühr mietet, um dann spielen zu können. wie bereits erwähnt kann man gegen eine gebühr einige teile des accounts (die chars) anderen spielern überschreiben. der account selber ist aber an eine person gebunden und darf von ihr nicht verkauft werden, weil der account einem ja nicht gehört.

ich miete mir ja auch nicht nen auto und verkauf das dann weiter.

der handel mit chars, items, accounts usw. ist ganz klar geregelt und wenn jemand dagegen verstößt, benutzt blizzard halt sein recht und holt sich sein eigentum wieder (durch vertragsbruch).

wer mit accounts handelt, sollte eigentlich froh darüber sein, dass der account nur gespeert und gelöscht wird und das man nicht ne anzeige wegen heelerei oder ähnlichem bekommt.


----------



## Gustav Gans (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage nach hochgespielten WoW-Accounts ist enorm (siehe eBay!),



Na ja ich hab jetzt nicht nachgesehen, aber Angebot ist nicht gleich Nachfrage.



> denn zur Zeit haben im wesentlichen nur Schüler, Arbeitslose und Hausfrauen die Zeit, Chars hochzuleveln und ordentlich auszustatten.



mmh auch das bezweifel ich, denn ich arbeitezwar aber mein Hobby ist WOW und deswegen kann ich nicht klagen über die Ausstattung.


> Blizzard sollte endlich seinen Widerstand gegen einen Accountverkauf aufgeben, das hätte nur Vorteile:
> 
> 1. Blizzard erschließt sich neue Spielerschichten (Manager und Leute, die ins Berufleben voll integriert sind und dort Karriere machen wollen);
> 
> ...



Also das sind ja mal Argumente  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denke das Manager es gewohnt sind sich etwas zu erarbeiten, sie wollen bestimmt nicht hinterher stundenlang in Shatt rumstehen und posen. Das ist insgesamt dien Denken was hier zum Vorschein kommt und du versuchst auf die Allgemeinheit umzulegen.

Und zu dem Verkauf und Zubrot, du würdest es also bei der Arbeitsagentur anmelden, es versteuern und als Alleinunternehmer natürlich auch deine Versicherungen zahlen? 
Lass mich daran zweifeln und sagen ich bin froh das es nicht frei möglich ist, gibt genug die nicht spielen können. Beschäftige dich ein wenig mit Marktwirtschaft, denn auch wenn du bei Ebay vielleicht 100 Angebote siehst, die werden nicht alle gekauft. 

Nur weil du nicht die Antworten bekommst die du wünscht haben wir alle keine Ahnung und sind halt eine schlechte Community? Auch das zeigt einiges über Zustand deines Gedankenguts.

Kein Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Moerbinho (2. Mai 2008)

Nicht zwangsläufig auf WoW-Accounts bezogen, fande ich aber dann doch recht interessant.
Aussagen beziehen sich auf das jeweils geltende Gesetz, also Länderintern, in diesem Fall Deutschland.



> Allgemeines zum Kauf virtueller Gegenstände
> 
> Inzwischen haben sich vor allem in den USA und in Korea Juristen Gedanken über die rechtliche Beurteilung gemacht. Die Diskussion dreht sich überwiegend um die Frage, ob Spieler oder Spieleanbieter Eigentum an den virtuellen Gegenständen haben beziehungsweise erwerben. Viele Spieler sind der Ansicht, Eigentümer derjenigen Items zu sein, die sie ordnungsgemäß erspielt haben. Innerhalb der Spielumgebung können sie auch sicherlich als virtuelle Eigentümer gelten.
> 
> ...


----------



## celion (2. Mai 2008)

lord schrieb:


> naja wenn ich was verkaufe, was mit nicht gehört (wie z.b. den wow account den ich nur miete) ist das heelerei.
> also mal ganz von anfang.
> 
> blizzard hat nicht unbedingt was dagegen, dass man seine chars verkauft, denn man kann ja nen charaktertransfer kaufen, mit dem man einen char auf nen anderen server und account senden kann.



Schmarn!!!! Wenn der Familienname stimmt ist da was machbar..... sonst aber nicht


----------



## Moerbinho (2. Mai 2008)

Außer du belegst, dass du mit den Käufer ein Bund der Ehe eingegangen bist, dies wirklich tust und eine Urkunde vorweist, die das bestätigt und darauf hinweist, dass der Ehepartner sein Namen behält und auf Namendsänderung verzichtet.

Umständlich, aber dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## maggus (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



Wie viel zeit investierst du in einen Account, der für viel Geld weggeht? Rechne den Erlös mal in Stundenlohn um..
Da gehst du lieber zeitung austragen, das ist einträglicher und du musst dich nicht von deinen Charakteren trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich find die Idee auch net so super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich muss ihm irgendwo zustimmen das man teilweise echt zuviel Zeit ins Spiel investieren muss um am Highendbereich teilzunehmen.Alle die immer behaupten sie würden ja garnicht soviel spielen und das t6 ganz schnell von alleine gekommen erzählen mist und haben meisten  ihren char mehr als 70 tage gespielt.Wobei ich mir sicher bin das Blizzard weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen wird um mehr Spielern zu ermöglichen im Highendbereich mit zu wirken.


----------



## osama (2. Mai 2008)

von was für nem trick redest du eig. xD? und sons naja mir eig. wayne ^^


----------



## GrayWolf (2. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Ein Thema, das mir schon lange auf die Eier geht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was für ein Schwachsinn. Da hat mal wieder einer den Sinn des Spieles nicht verstanden. Es ist zwar eines der Ziele den eigenen Char auf Lvl 70 zu bekommen. Doch die wesentliche Grundlage des Spiels ist der Weg zum Lvl 70. Wer sich ein Endlevel-Char kauft, hat den Lvl nicht von alleine erreicht. Was muss das für ein beschissenes Gefühl sein es nicht selber geschafft zu haben. Das sind in meinen Augen alles richtige Nieten. Sorry, ich habe kein Verständnis für solche Leute. Die Fragen bestimmt noch mit 30 Mama und Papa wegen Schuhe zubinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. Mai 2008)

Ich finde man merk deutlich wenn jmd. nen Acc gekauft hat (vor allem in Inis) da sie mit ihren Chars nicht spielen können...Bsp. Priester: "Was is Shackle?" "Warum soll ich als Heiler keinen Schaden machen?" und so weiter...alles schon erlebt...OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smàragio (2. Mai 2008)

"Lieber Gott, bitte lass Hirn vom Himmel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fall in the depth (3. Mai 2008)

Ich finde jeder sollte sich seinen Charakter selbst "erarbeiten!
Aber Blizz sollte es auch nicht kümmern, wenn jemand für 400+ einen Acc kauft.

Find das Thema sinnfrei


----------



## Nurmalso (3. Mai 2008)

Trottel!


----------



## fabdiem (3. Mai 2008)

alahamdudelä!

also ich weiß nicht aber ich glaube blizzard schert das einen verdammten dreck ob ihre kunden hier diskutieren ob account-verkauf richtig oder falsch ist

die werden es so oder so nicht ändern

aus den schon benannten gründen

wer nicht glauben will sollte sich ma die agb's durchlesen

die sind wirklich sehr informativ und man bekommtn ganz neues bild von blizzard^^


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Mai 2008)

Wenn hier nicht sofort Niveau in den Thread einkehrt ist der schneller zu als ihr "ebay" sagen könnt.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (3. Mai 2008)

Das Argument mit den Steuerzahlern is Kacke, hauptsache wieder so ein "UND DIE STEUERZAHLER MÜSSENS AUSBADEN" geschreie, denk doch mal nach. (Ich bin Steuerzahler, btw)...



> Nein Du benutzt auch noch die Steuerzahler illegal, um Dir als Arbeitsloser noch "ein Brot" dazu zu verdienen.



Es ist eben ein Privatverkauf (eBay und so), das hat nichts mit BENUTZEN zu tun, da hinter einem Account auch ARBEIT und investierte ZEIT steckt. Ein Account hat doch einen Wert!

Also im Bezug auf den Threadersteller der warscheinlich aus Deutschland kommt ist dein Argument sinnlos. Für den Staat schlimm ist nur wenn ausländische Firmen und Farmer Accs ins deutsche eBay Stellen, dadurch geht Geld ins Ausland, das fehlt uns dann. 

Ansonsten hat es nix schlimmes wenn sich ein Arbeitsloser durch Privatverkäufe Geld verdient, wenn er aus Deutschland kommt und er das Geld hier wieder ausgibt wird es auch versteuert.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (3. Mai 2008)

lächerlich, so ein geistigen müll habe ich ja noch nie gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WooD (3. Mai 2008)

finde auch das sollte verboten werden 
dann wird der skill in den instanzen auch höher


----------



## Melih (3. Mai 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn hier nicht sofort Niveau in den Thread einkehrt ist der schneller zu als ihr "ebay" sagen könnt.



hmm es ist immernoch niveaulos also sag ichs mal EBAY!! hmmm der threat is immernoch nicht zu ...komisch


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2008)

…ich stimme all den flamern zu.

Man sollte zuerst nen freund fragen oda so oder gildenintern.aba gleich ein thread aufzumachen wo ma vollgeflamed wird…

Ich hab einen kopf, damit mache ich Feuerball


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2008)

…ich stimme all den flamern zu.

Man sollte zuerst nen freund fragen oda so oder gildenintern.aba gleich ein thread aufzumachen wo ma vollgeflamed wird…

Ich hab einen kopf, damit mache ich Feuerball


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Mai 2008)

Naja ich finde es unsinnig, ich bin 10-12 Stunden auf Arbeit (ja jetzt im moment auch lol und zwar bis 1 Uhr Nachts -..-) und dazu kommen noch 2-3 Stunden Weg hinzu und denoch habe ich es geschaft meinen Krieger auf 70 zu bekommen.
Ok es war nicht leicht aber es war auch nur machbar weil Blizz es so gepatcht hat,.
Das einzig schwierige ist es in Inis zu gehen (als off Krieger sowieso lol) und eben zu Raiden, aber dafür hat Blizz ja PvP ins Spiel gebracht, damit die die wenig Zeit haben denoch Spaß am Spiel haben.
Ich bin gegen Accountkauf und das zum großteil aus RP gründen denn es soll dein individueller Char sein und nicht einer von jemand anderem (ich gehe ja auch nich zu Ebay um mir ein Kind zu kaufen das schon über 18 Jahre alt ist weil ich keine Zeit oder Lust habe mir eins großzuziehen xD)


----------



## Nekros27 (3. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> 2. Wir Arbeitslose und Schüler könnten uns legal und mit gutem Gewissen ein nettes Zubrot verdienen.



Geh Zeitungen austragen Kleiner.

PS.: Bei E-bay darf man doch erst ab 18 Handeln wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^


----------



## Rhundos (3. Mai 2008)

Wenn leute keine Zeit haben, um WoW zu spielen sollen sie es schlicht und ergreifend lassen!!!
Und es ist nicht sinnlos dass Blizzard es verbietet, da Spieler, die wirklich viel Zeit in dieses Spiel investieren natürlich einen Gewissen Vorteil gegenüber anderen bekommen sollen, sprich Epische Ausrüstung!!! Und wenn nun ein solcher "Gelegenheitsspieler" ankommt und nichtmal weiß, was er machen soll ist dies doch ungerecht, findest du nicht?


----------



## Rhundos (3. Mai 2008)

sorry meinte "Epische raidausrüstung"!!!


> (ich gehe ja auch nich zu Ebay um mir ein Kind zu kaufen das schon über 18 Jahre alt ist weil ich keine Zeit oder Lust habe mir eins großzuziehen xD)
> 
> super argument


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Mai 2008)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Wenn leute keine Zeit haben, um WoW zu spielen sollen sie es schlicht und ergreifend lassen!!!
> Und es ist nicht sinnlos dass Blizzard es verbietet, da Spieler, die wirklich viel Zeit in dieses Spiel investieren natürlich einen Gewissen Vorteil gegenüber anderen bekommen sollen, sprich Epische Ausrüstung!!! Und wenn nun ein solcher "*Gelegenheitsspieler*" ankommt und nichtmal weiß, was er machen soll ist dies doch ungerecht, findest du nicht?




OMG Gelegenheitsspieler?????? Gehts noch???? Damit sprichst du mich an lol denn ich spiele bei jeder Gelegenheit xD


----------



## Lortox (3. Mai 2008)

Nun sollte es noch mehr verboten werden, da sieht man mal die ebay acc kaufer wo dann en 70 Hexer nicht weiß was es dot ist oder so .-.


----------



## kaali (3. Mai 2008)

ich verstehe euch garnicht

ich fände es gut wenn man seinen account verkaufen kann

als wenn dann jeder sich einen account kauft ^^ nicht jeder is so reich und hat 200 euro für nix

es würde warscheinlich genauso sein wie jetzt unbd die die lvln wollen die sollen das auch machen ^^

nur ich finds einfach scheisse das ich jetzt 2 jahre umsonst gespielt habe und weiss das es riskant ist den account irgentwann zu verkaufen..

wäre nett wenn ich noch 200 euro dafür bekommen koennte und weiss ich hab nicht alles umsonst gemacht

nur weil ihr angst habt um potenzielle noobs^^

ja man merkt eigentlich recht schnell wenn man einen dabei hat und ich finds nicht weiter schlimm ma en bissl mehr zu erklären, forausgesetzt er baut nicht ständig scheisse und pullt mobs und so weiter


und mal darüber nachgedacht das nicht jeder LUST hat an equip für einen 70er ranzukommen wenn man eine stunde auf ne gruppe wartet, da kauf ich mir lieber nen 70er gehe ein paar schlachtzüge und trau mich vielleicht irgentwann an bt.. und dann kommt schon das nächste addon und man ist super ausgestattet.
wer die kohle hat solls machen ging bei allen anderen rollenspielen auch so, aber ständig gesagt zu bekommen ja du brauchst 900 spelldmg für kara oder: farm s1  macht auch keinem spaß
ihr seid doch selber schuld ihr wow nerds das man super equipt sein soll für jeden scheiss. 
wie soll man das noch schaffen da bkleibt eigentlich nurnoch acc kauf oder sehr lange zeit langeweile mit dem spiel haben.

(ps : hab noch nie nen acc verkauft oder gekauft)


macht den threatersteller nicht so fertig ich find das thema klasse 


und jetzt flamed nur


----------



## Juudra (3. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Weinigstens einen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag hätte ich mir schon gewünscht - naja, war wohl zuviel verlangt in diesem Forum.
> Auch das stimmt so nicht: Nicht jeder will stundenlang raiden oder in Instanzen oder im BG rumhocken. Auch heute gibt es schon genug Spieler, die lieber ihren Reitbär oder ihre epische Rüstung in den Hauptstädten zur Schau tragen wollen. Auch solche Bedürfnisse kann WoW befriedigen und bei einem freien Accountverkauf allen zugänglich gemacht werden. Das wäre nur fair.



Was meinst du wohl haben diese Leute ihren Reitbär oder ihre Ausrüstung bekommen?Glaub kaum das die sich einfach irgendwo hingestellt haben und gewartet haben das dieses zeug vom Himmel fällt diese spieler sind etliche male in Instanzen gerannt,waren auf vielen bgs um ihr equip zu bekommen.Allein der 1. Kommentar von dir hat zumindest mir schon gezeigt das du keine stichhaltigen argumente bringen kannst.Desweiteren hat Blizzard in so einer Sache ja wohl das letzte wort und wenn sie nicht wollen das man accounts verkaufen kann ist das ihr gutes recht.Wenn du dir selber was aufbauen würdest hättest du bestimmt auch keine Lust das andere damit machen was sie wollen wenn du verstehst.


----------



## Larmina (3. Mai 2008)

Also ich war schonmal mit so einem Ebayacc im Schattenlaby... der hat dauernd mobs gepullt, kein CC gemacht, alle aus dem CC geholt und so ging das weiter bis wir ihn gekickt haben und dann hat er rumgeflamt


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Mai 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> ich verstehe euch garnicht
> 
> ich fände es gut wenn man seinen account verkaufen kann
> 
> ...



Erster Flame von mir mit einem gekonnten *Genickzwirbler* gehts noch? lol 2 Jahre umsonst?
Is nich dein ernst, du hattest 2 jahre Spaß am Spiel und das sollte Lohn genug sein, außerdem hast du Blizz dafür bezahlt das du das Spiel spielen darfst xD und nicht umgedreht xDDDD.
Man soll dich dafür bezahlen das du das Spiel spielen musstest oder wie? ^^ omg wie geil dann verlange ich absofort von jedem Typen der mir in WoW begegnet 1g dafür das ich mit ihm zusammenspielen muss lol dann wird BG sich absofort richtig lohnen lol.


----------



## Struppistrap (3. Mai 2008)

Alleine schon die Signatur des TE.....stolz darauf mit Geld, das andere Leute für dich verdienen WoW zu spielen, schön.


----------



## Apex (3. Mai 2008)

*reicht dem TE einen gutschein für 12 sitzungen beim seelenklempner*




PS.. der is draussen, kannste also net ingame hinlatschen


----------



## Sempai02 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nichts gegen Accountverkäufe oder -käufe. Als Verkäufer bekomme ich so noch etwas Geld für meinen sonst rumliegenden Account und der Käufer spart sich die Zeit,wobei mir als Levler eindeutig der Hauptteil des Spieles fehlen würde. Ich gebe auch zu,dass ich,falls AoC oder WAR WoW bei mir ablösen,auch meinen WoW-Account bei Ebay versteigere. Wenn der dann nach ein paar Wochen gesperrt wird,kann es mir als Verkäufer doch egal sein,solange ich mein Geld habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (3. Mai 2008)

/in before close!


----------



## Hobbyzocker (3. Mai 2008)

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! Kauf oder Verkauf doch Accounts, wie Du lustig bist und diskutier hier nicht rumm.

Der Markt mit Accounts und Gold ist da und Dir wird es doch leicht gemacht, denn schliesslich bist Du nicht nur an Ebay gebunden. Es gibt genügend Plattformen, wo Du deine Accounts anbieten,oder auch einen kaufen kannst.

Die Gefahr gebannt zu werden, ist ebenfalls sehr gering.Genauso gering erwischt zu werden beim benutzen eines 3 Partytools, ausser Du verkündest es in den Chats, dass Du Ihn gekauft hast. *Traurig aber war!!!*


----------



## Biggles (13. Mai 2008)

Boah!

Hab mich mal umgehöhrt - 3 aus unserer gilde habn einen gekauften acc !

und ich depp level müsam hoch

@TE: auf welchem server kannste was anbietn?


----------



## celticfrost (13. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Weinigstens einen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag hätte ich mir schon gewünscht - naja, war wohl zuviel verlangt in diesem Forum.
> Auch das stimmt so nicht: Nicht jeder will stundenlang raiden oder in Instanzen oder im BG rumhocken. Auch heute gibt es schon genug Spieler, die lieber ihren Reitbär oder ihre epische Rüstung in den Hauptstädten zur Schau tragen wollen. Auch solche Bedürfnisse kann WoW befriedigen und bei einem freien Accountverkauf allen zugänglich gemacht werden. Das wäre nur fair.



auf sowas erwartest du ne konstruktive kritik?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was du verlangst, würde das gesamte spielkonzept und den ganzen sinn hinter diesem spiel zerstören. 

es geht auch nicht darum, dass man "angst" vor besser equippten spielern oder sonstwas in der art
hat. es geht einzig und allein darum, dass ich NUR, und ich meine NUR gerne mit leuten zusammen
spiele, die dieses game verstanden und ihren char entsprechend "gelernt" haben.

ich habe keine lust, mit bis oben hin gepimpten gelegenheitsspielern zu zocken, die den sinn darin sehen
"einfach nen 70er zu haben".

sry, aber das hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen spiel zu tun und ist meiner meinung nach eine total 
hohle idee.

wenn du dir ein zubrot verdienen willst, geh zeitungen austragen oder sonst was, aber was du willst, ist nur fair für solche die dieses spiel eh nicht ernsthaft spielen wollen/können.

wie kann man nur auf sone bescheuerte idee kommen, echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (13. Mai 2008)

Das Leveln ist ein Teil des Spiels. Wenn man sich Accounts (oder Gold) kauft, dann erkauft man sich Vorteile für´s Spiel. Solche Spieler sind allgemein sehr unbeliebt und man merkt sehr oft, wenn jemand mit einem gekauften Account unterwegs ist.


----------



## Anduris (13. Mai 2008)

Muss mich wirklich dem post 1 anschließen! So was blödes habe noch nie gehört gescheige denn gelesen! 
Wer sich nicht selbst einen Char auf Level 70 hochspielen kann oder ihn gut zu equipen, soll halt kein WoW spielen oder sich damit abfinden, ein Mann für den Low-Level Bereich zu sein. Außerdem, es gibt mehr als genügend Erwachsene Leute die einen Vollzeit-Job haben und trotzdem einen oder sogar mehrere Chars auf Level 70 haben und diese auch gut equipt sind. Ich würde sagen, wenn man arbeitet oder durch einen oder mehrere andere Gründe nicht in der Lage ist, so viel zu spielen, dass man nicht so schnell wie andere einen level 70 Char bekommt, bekommt man ihn trotzdem. Vielleicht ein oder zwei Monate später, aber man bekommt ihn!


----------



## Fleischermeister (13. Mai 2008)

OK, ich hab zwar nur die hälfte gelesen und es kann sein das ich schon geschriebenes doppelt poste aber....

Ersteinmal hat er natürlich Recht, es passiert nun einmal, ich konnte mal bei den Beurteilungen eines käufers sehen, das dieser für 1.320,- Euro !!!!! einen Account mit 2 70er Chars T5 - 6 gekauft hat. Vertshe es wer will, ich nicht. Aber man sieht es wird nunmal gemacht. Abgesehen davon, welche Tricks ??? Da wird doch nur die Ware beschrieben (ohne Char Name) sonst nichts, ich seh da keine tollen aufwendigen Tricks.

Das ist genau so mit den Gold und Powerleveln, wenn man rumfragt, keiner machts alle lehnen empört ab, aber ich frage mich warum gibt es so viele Anbieter (ebay - Ingame Spam) wenn dort keiner was kauft.
Und Blizz unternimmt nichts dagegen, ist machtlos. OK das man jetzt mit 70 schneller Gold machen kann, soll den externen Goldkauf einschränken, was den Effekt gebracht hat das Gold extern billiger wird, weil die China Farmer jetzt auch schneller und mehr Gold machen können.

Fazit : Charkauf, Goldkauf, Powerleveln in meinen Augen Schwachsinn dann brauch ich kein Spiel zu spielen wenn andere mir helfen müssen das ich das schaffe. Geht so doch auch und macht mehr Spass, bei Monopoly gibts auch kein Schwarzmarkt für die Schlossallee. Wer Gold oder Chars kauft ist einfach nur ein armer (geistig) Mensch, aber es gibt sie und keiner kann was dagegen tun, Freie Marktwirtschaft nennt man sowas.

Da nutzt es auch nichts hier rumzuflamen und den Threadersteller zu beleidigen, obwohl ich dem eine gewisse Berechtigung beleidigt zu werden anerkenne.

So, das war mein Senf hierzu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celticfrost (13. Mai 2008)

Biggles schrieb:


> Boah!
> 
> und ich depp level müsam hoch



DAS IST U.A. DER SINN DES SPIELES... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt schlimm dieses "ich-will-umsverrecken-alles-aber-nix-dafür-tun"-denken...


----------

